# CBL=)~~~> great mood



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 13, 2012)

> So, i thought I might try a journal thingy.
> 
> So we own 7 chickens. 2 cochin roosters, Danny, the partridge, is sweet and kind but always in the coop. Our frizzle Ylf has messed up toes that are shorter then they should be. Our cochin pullet is buff, and is sweet as ever. We used to have a blue one, Splash, who was skiddish but sweet. Sadly a fox has gotten in our coop..We have a Brahma pullet named Joey is sweet and comical. Our OEGB rooster, Gryphon, is BEAUTIFUL but not a cuddle bug. Nugget, or Opal (she has 2 names) is a orpington who lays brown eggs. Our pure evil EE Domino is head hen and a jerk. She lays green eggs, every day we get 2 eggs or none at all. We used to have a sweety turkey and a guinea, but a fox got them.       We have lost a gosling too to the fox. We have lost more but those were my fave ! Now we have to kill the fox because no MATTER what we do, he gets them
> 
> ...


*
OK so this was what originally my first journal looked like but I'm changing it..*


1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*I live in AK, Fairbanks USA, and its cold and dry, or hot and dry.*
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*I have 2 married parents who have never been divorced and have been married for 17 years. I have an 18 old sis, and I'm too young to say my age xD*
3.    How would you define your farm?
*A chicken one with live stock dotted here and there.*
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?*
I dont know..Most likely make a better chicken coop so i can have more chickens*
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
*Nope, and no. I'm not a 'consruction' person...*
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
*Am I supposed to KNOW what those are?* 
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*No one...well the pretty animals..xD*
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*Hobby, but since I don't have a job I see it as a job*
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*Chickens! Most likely Cochin chickens*
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*Meat..I don't mind raising some things to eat, but doing that specifically and more advanced? Could never do it...*
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*Yeah ! *
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
*Dreaming, myself as a chicken. Usually day dreaming, or when I'm listening to a GOOD song*
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*I can drive a tractor, and car, and a stick !!! Not a semi, I would like to try though..Oh, did you mean legally? Oopsy.... *
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*Nope, but it would be fun to try and learn*
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*Yeah, but we only have a sheep and goat. We can have camels!!! *
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
*Nope, and I would lose a finger if I tried. I mean my mom has almost lost her finger with a KNIFE, 3 times ! Wonder if its genetic...*
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*Yeah, and YEAH*
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
*Yup, EVERY year we go on a deep sea charter, so much fun. Once i caught a 134 lb halibut !!*
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
*I dont own any, but we're like a City Farm ^^ But we dont have any limit on animals*
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
*Novice*
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
*Chickens..no doubt. It was funny cause at this little petting zoo someone had BLRW..i knew EXACTLY what they were ^^*
22.  What is your dream job?
Well, I want to work on a farm (when older) and breed rare animals, and rehabilitate, and such to help animal and animal breeds. 
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
*No, and if I did...You wouldn't want what i made... XD*
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
*Yeah, not 100% but I think that we should use natural stuff to heal our live stock*
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
*The place we're living now, just with a nicer barn ^^*
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
*Nope*
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
*Um... My super hero? BUFFY THE WORM SLAYER ! !!!! *
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*2 Are. My 'Big Sister' (of BBBS) is, and she has chickens. Currently i am coaching her on it, and her friend wants a GOAT! Well her friends wife. The other person is my **BFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF but all her chicks were eaten* 
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?*
Yeah, its not too bad. Never tried raw milk, but would like to (same for Goat milk), and I HATE eggs, fresh or not. DISGUSTING*
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*Best? When I saved my roosters life. Worst? When i saw my rooster bloodied, hurt, and gasping for breath. Best? Me trying to stop from bursting out crying but holding it in, watering my rooster, and feeding him bits of bread until he recovered. And having him live in my house for a while ^^*
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
*Not really. We eat a lot of stuff we hunt, and fish, thats it though pretty much.*
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
*I dont crack a lot of eggs.... NOT! Probably because we re-use a lot of stuff*
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
*Nope. But I want to breed some lambs and butcher them. WAIT ! Once we killed some chickens and sealed them..Does that count?*
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
*No..and do you mean like a windmill? Yeah.. Wait, is a well an 'alternative energy source' ? No? Figured... *
35    What is on your to do list?
*Get a goat, sheep, cow, silkie, and.... A goose. Oh and clean my room (but i think thats a 2 year project xD)*
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
*No, because we have only ever had chickens. Would I like to? Heck ya!!! Unless it means i cant have twinkies....  *
37.   In what do you trust?
*Huh? I trust animals...? Mostly cause humans arent as trust worthy and as animals and if animals let you down you expect it*
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*Nope, our chickens make eggs that sell for like $3 but i dont think that counts...*
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
*Not really...I've always been respectful to animals and stuff. The most that has changed is I learned that just observing the animal, is just as fun as holding it.*


----------



## redtailgal (May 13, 2012)

well, he he said get a goat, you'll have to have two, because one goat is a bad idea.

But if you get two goat, then someone will notice and say "I have a friend who needs to get rid of this goat"...........

and you'll have three.

But three goats could quite possibly leave one cold lonely, cuz they tend to pair up.........so you'll need to get another.

You'll "accidently" buy a bred doe who will have a single kid, so you'll have to find another kid for that one to play with or he/she will drive you crazy.......

and so the cycle begins.

Pay close attention, folks.  Its rare to get to see the cycle begin.....we usually only see the effect of a long standing Goat Addition Syndrom (GAS), but here we are fortunate enough to see the very first symptoms.  With enough study, maybe we will discover better treatment options.  Right now, the only known treatment is goat breath.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> well, he he said get a goat, you'll have to have two, because one goat is a bad idea.
> 
> But if you get two goat, then someone will notice and say "I have a friend who needs to get rid of this goat"...........
> 
> ...


   but very very true


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2012)




----------



## ILuvSheep (May 13, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> well, he he said get a goat, you'll have to have two, because one goat is a bad idea.
> 
> But if you get two goat, then someone will notice and say "I have a friend who needs to get rid of this goat"...........
> 
> ...


1 ~ Forgot to put that i was getting 2 xD and LOL ! Sounds like what will happen !! Until my dad finds out we go from 2 goats to 10... ^^    

AND ~ So since we were getting 2 goats one if my sisters. I dont mind. But she wants a sheep...She always has to get these things but then she ends up not caring...I wouldnt care if she was getting a goat cause then she would end up not caring fo rit, and it would become mine..but no, she wants a SHEEP !!! Now, i know ill end up LOVING the sheep but for know i'm just mad...  Plus, shes just getting this sheep because she thinks it looks  Cool, thats just how it is... >.<

This is the sheep she wants (Icelandic) ~






 now, i wouldnt mind if she was getting a all pretty colored one like this (ya ya i know - color doesnt mean anything..but still..xD) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and heres the COCHINS BRAHMAS AND...well an OEGB rooster, an EE mutt mutt mutt and a orpington..xD






 This is Gryphon, the OEGB mutt





 This is Nugget our sweethart Orpington





  This is Domino. Oh and see how she looks evil? Yeah..shes PURE evil...





 This is Danny, our (not so updated pic of) cockeral. Hes a real sweety.





 This is Oleo, another not so updated pic, but shes my 'Button' chicken because as a chick she would always stand like this xD





 And here is our brahma, when she was REAL little ! Shes bigger then the chickens above her, and shes younger !!!! XD


Ill get more updated pics laterz


----------



## marlowmanor (May 14, 2012)

Since you enjoyed the pic of my little polish chick on the boat from the POW thread I thought you may enjoy some reent pics of her. I did determine it was a female thanks to BYC. She and the other chicks are 7-8 weeks old in the pictures
Here's a more recent pic of her. 





Find her in this pic! Should be pretty easy as she is the only polish!





There is also a turken in the group pic, along with a cochin, a leghorn, an Ameracauna (the one facing away from the camera), and an EE/polish mix that is believed to be a cockeral and will likely find a new home. You can see the edge of my frizzle chick in the left corner too.

Our chickens include 6 adult hens (2 RIR, 4 EEs). WE just sold our adult roosters recently. I just posted on BYC last week to determine gender on my chicks since they were at 7-8 week age mark. Our chicks include 2 white Ameracaunas (1 pullet, 1 cockeral who will be the new rooster for the coop when he grows up), 2 white leghorns (both pullets), 1 frizzle cochin (pullet), 2 cochins (1 pullet, 1 cockeral according to BYC people, but I am still unsure about the one they think is a cockeral, it will likely find a new home if it is a boy), 1 turken (pullet), 1 polish (pullet), 1 EE/polish mix (cockeral that will find a new home if BYC gender people are right).


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 14, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Since you enjoyed the pic of my little polish chick on the boat from the POW thread I thought you may enjoy some reent pics of her. I did determine it was a female thanks to BYC. She and the other chicks are 7-8 weeks old in the pictures
> Here's a more recent pic of her.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4667_dscf3398.jpg
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm a BYC person, lay on some pics and ill give my thoughts !! Oh, and your 'sultan' now looks like a polish Mix, like you said. In the chicky pic she looked like she had a beard, either way, I'm jeaulous !!! Ya your turken is a rooster (we had a red turken rooster also) and the one chicken on the far right corner looks like a roo too. Cute chicks !!! 

Oh yeah, we have a frizzle. IF we order chicks I'm gonna get him a frizzle girl friend 8D Oh, I gotta go take some pics !!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (May 14, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted pics of the turkens comb on the turken thread on BYC and the experts there said it was a girl. The one you must be talking about is the black one in the front. That is our EE/polish mix, he will end up rehomed likely since we don't plan on keeping more than one roo this time around. We already sold our 2 adult roosters we had so that the white Ameracuana chick that is a cockeral can be the only roo when he gets older. We seem to have 3 roosters and 7 hens in our 10 chicks right now.  I predict that all roosters other than the white Ameracuana roo get new homes. 
I would love to see your frizzle!
ETA: I'm guessing you and CochinBrahmalover are siblings!


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 14, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, im talking about the cockeral. Post a better pic, how old is 'she' ? 

Nope, same person. Long story why i have 2 acct's, but i mostly get on Cochin but i dont know my passwords for either acct, so when i want to get on since im always signed in it depends what computer im on to see what acct im on xD


----------



## marlowmanor (May 14, 2012)

Our chicks are 8 weeks old now. The pics were taken last week when they were 7 weeks old. I have to get some better pictures of them. I just got some comb shots of them last week to post on BYC to figure out genders on them. I didn't get the best pictures because I was trying to handle chicks that didn't want to be held in one hand and handle the camera with the other. I have to get my DH to help me get some better pictures of the chicks and when I do I'll have to share them on BYH as well as BYC I guess. I was going to try to get him to help me this weekend but we ended up planting our garden instead and it's been raining all weekend and into the week now too. Hopefully I can get him to help me this week. I'll be glad when we can join the chicks with the adults it will make things so much easier.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 14, 2012)

Link the thread you posted the turken on


Cool, what have you planted?


----------



## marlowmanor (May 14, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Link the thread you posted the turken on
> 
> 
> Cool, what have you planted?


We planted 4 varieties of tomatoes (2 slicing varieties, a small salad variety and cherry tomatoes), okra, squash, cucumbers, bell peppers, banana peppers, and dill. Small garden but if everything produces well we will be overflowing with produce.
Here are the comb picture of our turken I posted on BYC.






Here is the thread link. My post is #4142

All the answers I got said girl. I am really hoping they are right. I will likely post again when the chicks are older to make sure genders are right. I'm not good at sexing single comb chicks since I have no experience with them. Our first chicks were EEs and the only single comb chicks we got the first time around (last year) were sexed when we bought them.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 14, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they called THAT a girl ?!!!!!!!!!!! At 8 weeks, thats a cockeral sorry to say. Your link didnt work, tell me what you called it and ill search it 

Eww..... I hate all of those xD Course this is coming from the girl who eats raw onions ... xD

Sounds fun tho !!


----------



## marlowmanor (May 14, 2012)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/301500/naked-neck-turken-thread/4140

Maybe that will work.
I sure hope the people on the Naked Neck thread are right about it being a girl. If it's a boy it gets a new home.  My DH is already not a huge fan of the turkens, but he let me get this one because I wanted it ! My kids like it, they call it Shaved Neck! I'll see what it looks like by the end of the month. By then gender should be definate. Fortunately my polish and my frizzle have been determined girls. That's the other 2 I really hoped were girls because they are unique. DH wanted the leghorns we got and I've been told both of them are girls too, so DH is happy about that.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 14, 2012)

Hm, when you can try and get a less blurry pic. I cant see how red her comb is. But I'm starting to agree, it does look like a pullet. Mine turken was looked a lot like yours and i was told it was a male (correct) sorry to scare you


----------



## marlowmanor (May 14, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Hm, when you can try and get a less blurry pic. I cant see how red her comb is. But I'm starting to agree, it does look like a pullet. Mine turken was looked a lot like yours and i was told it was a male (correct) sorry to scare you


Yeah the comb isn't really red. I'll get some better pictures soon. It just takes a little coordination and planning! NN seem to be difficult to sex. I knew if I posted on the NN thread on BYC that one of the big breeder experts would have pretty good guesses on what gender I had. I did the same for the other breeds of chicks. When I posted my cochins on their breed thread I got told one of the 3 was a roo, and I was surpised since I thought they all 3 had the same amount of comb developement. I'm starting to see this week more comb in the one they said was a roo though . I'll get more pics soon and ask again on BYC. Once all the genders are definate we will have to start getting rid of the roos we don't want to keep. I'm only planning on keeping one roo this time for the flock and that one has already been determined.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 14, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya just looks like it has a stripe of red. NN do seem hard to sex

Do you still have the cochin? NN isnt my area of expertise, but Cochins sure are  

Whats funny is you said sexing single combs is hard, i find them easiest !!


----------



## marlowmanor (May 14, 2012)

Yep still have all 10 chicks.

Here is the link to the thread I posted my cochin combs on. Not the best pictures I know. I was told my blue cochin is a boy and the other 2 are girls.
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/195235/cochin-thread/9550

I'm not sure they are right though because they all looked to have the same amount of comb development (very little) at the time.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 14, 2012)

Well your 'blue mottled' is most likely splash

Honestly, your frizzle looks more like a rooster then your black. The frizzle has some red, yet the black doesnt

How old are they? If they're 7 weeks they look like all pullets


----------



## marlowmanor (May 14, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Well your 'blue mottled' is most likely splash
> 
> Honestly, your frizzle looks more like a rooster then your black. The frizzle has some red, yet the black doesnt
> 
> How old are they? If they're 7 weeks they look like all pullets


ome of the red look may honestly be the lighting. They are 7-8 weeks old in those pictures. People said the "blue mottled" was likely a splash. I thought it may end up a splash when I got it as a chick but the way it has colored in has me confused. I always thought the splash would be more white dominant with the colored splotches and that chick right now looks more blue based with white splotches. Guess I will just enjoy watching how she feathers in! My goal was some color variety in my flock and I am getting it with these chicks!

Guess getting better pictures is a definate must.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 14, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the combs are that yellow, at that age, they're crazy to saw cockeral

Yes, better pics would 100% conform the sexes 

Get a better pic of the 'splash' heres an adult splash







 they can have more blue too (Less spots)

As you can see its kinda a lavender blue base, if you get a full body pic of the 'splash'  it would be easier


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 16, 2012)

So, we sold the play-set and now need a shelter for the goats !!


Anyone have pics of their shelter's they use for goats? How to insulate one? How well do goats fair in like -40 weather? Last year was a fluke for -60 so i doubt we would get that. How to keep a goat warm?

What have you people been up to?


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 17, 2012)

So, GOT THE PICS !!

This is Danny, our cochin cockeral for tonight sporting a partridge coat. He is a real sweety and cannot believe i used to tell him i hate him and to behave (when i found out he was a rooster) but now i kiss him to bed!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not the best pic but look at those tail feathers !!!





 Okay, on to Oleo





My butter button chicken ! Shes soooo sweet, and sounds like a duck when she squaks ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOVE HER! But dont have many not blurry pics xD






Cute pic of our cockeral cochin sporting a red frizzle outfit, he is handi-capped with strange toes (that you can see) but he'll make you smile with his 'out of earth' expression, and cute feathers ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The weird thing is sometimes hes REALLY curly, and sometimes his feathers just flop around..






This is Joey, our pullet cockeral xD, shes a pullet but even tho her breed (brahma) is known for being bullied, she is head hen! She likes to challenge the 2 roosters !! Shes a sweety even tho, and when shes old enough i think will overthrow Domino, our current PURE EVIL head hen !











This is Domino, the evil 2914 old hen who is pure evil..but shes head hen !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LAST PIC OF THIS EVILNESS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, here is Gryphon, our OEGB mix rooster ! BEAUTIFUL ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Er, why wont it show up? Its my fav pic in the whole world ! Heres a blurry version of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other one was cutetr....xD !

And heres Nugget, our sweet layer who lays nicely 









 sorry, dont have many clear pics of her xD


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 20, 2012)

*UPDATE*'


WE ARE GETTING 2, 3 MONTH OLD LAMBS !!! THE LADY IS GONNA DRIVE THEM TO US, AND LET US PICK OUT OF 20 UNCLAIMED ONES THROUGH PICTURES ! WE STILL NEED TO ASK A FEW THINGS, BUT WE SHOULD BE GETTING THEM LATEST NEXT MONDAY !!!


----------



## SheepGirl (May 20, 2012)




----------



## BrownSheep (May 20, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 20, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

>


 Course you'd be happy for me to get sheep !!! Okay so their dorper crosses, but their REALLY mixed. Their 5 months old actually I think. Would they still be on milk? I really need help, cause when we get shelter, we get them !!!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 20, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope , no milk. Our ewes start "weaning" at about 3-4weeks. I say "weaning" because they really don't completely wean them for another 4weeks.  
As for a quick shelter, I've seen a three sided shed made of pallets with another pallet on top for a roof. Granted this was a summer shelter for market lambs that were gone by fall.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 20, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, just read a thread, 'Got a lamb (and a lot of questions!)' and saw they can be succesfully weaned at 14 days  

Well would they eat hay, grass, sheep creep (WHAT IS THAT????) and what should i ask the lady? Be ready to help me while you can, I'm just starting on the questions 

As for shelter, we need one to house 2 full grown sheep crosses (main stream breed is dorper) in perhaps -40, to -60 weather (wont be needed for sure, but always good to be safe)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 24, 2012)

Sooo

Its raining, its pouring, the old man is snoring! Thats how its been since yesterday  Buut i learned why they tell you "dont kiss a chicken or bring it near your face"  Had a sore throat since yesterday  But i still kiss them nighty night, just not when I'M sick

Soooo we got a turkey poult, HOPEFULLY a hen! Its a BBW, so its not an Egg layer, but since shes a Pet, an egg a week or so wouldn't be to to bad! Went to work yesterday. Not much to report, BUT, our work is gonna make a $100,000 ring!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 25, 2012)

Okay, i HATE mosquitoes! My ankle is swollen, and i have 2 pink swollen bumps on my knees, and my elbow is FINALLY feeling better. Luckily i found a spider in my room   So, my room is mosquitoe free! And hopefully ant free...


And we are selling this big boy 
http://cdn.backyardchickens.com/3/34/3483c22f_008.jpeg Gryphon, the OEGB mutt, for some reason 4 hens and 3 roosters just dont add up...... oh AND we might get a few BLRW !!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 25, 2012)

Oh and on the bright side, i have a popsicle


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 25, 2012)

Updated~ 

Spilled popsicle everywhere  Never have kool-aid popsicle....

AND, i think theres a bomb in the house  Okay, well i think its just water dripping but i hear a very consitant "Tic...Tic....Tic...." and the TV just turned off.... Scaring the crap outta me.  The nly 'protection' i have is my dog Copper, and while we joke 'bout him being fat & dumb, hes scared the crap outta me before. For example, say I was in the dining room ,perhaps to get water (we have a mini-fridge in there for drinks) and Copper was in the computer room (right across from dining room, no door) and i scared HIM, so he freaking barked, growled, whatever, i could've swore a pitbull or a rottweiler or a wolf or something was gonna try and kill me!!  Not that pit-bull's aren't awesome, we used to have this sweety sweety pit bull mix


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 26, 2012)

Update....

So, i was at home, sis & dad ATV'ing, mom at work. Having a good time, when my dad called. He said "Oh, i was just trying to get ahold of Mom" then he hung up. Mom called and said "Makayla (my sister) flipped the fourwheeler, her and dad are heading to hospital" and i respond then go to the end of our drive way. Mom picks me up, and head to hospital. Turns out she bruised her hip, and got a scrape.  but shes doing good. Sore, but good. It hurts to walk, but shes good. 

Oh, and BTW- This Fourwheeler weighs 800 LB


----------



## elevan (May 26, 2012)

to your sister

She's quite lucky.  In my previous line of work I dealt with several 4wheeler accident cases and they were pretty bad.


----------



## marlowmanor (May 26, 2012)

I'm glad your sister is okay.  I grew up riding fourwheelers and now how dangerous wrecking them can be.


----------



## redtailgal (May 26, 2012)

I'm glad that your sister is ok!

I've never ridden a four wheeler.........ridden motorcycles my whole life........but I'm scared of a four wheeler.  GO figure!


----------



## marlowmanor (May 26, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'm glad that your sister is ok!
> 
> I've never ridden a four wheeler.........ridden motorcycles my whole life........but I'm scared of a four wheeler.  GO figure!


RTG I am the opposite. I'll ride a fourwheeler anyday, but don't wish to be on a motorcyle! Maybe one day I will try it but all it will take is my DH to do something stupid with it and I guarantee he won't get me on one again.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 28, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> to your sister
> 
> She's quite lucky.  In my previous line of work I dealt with several 4wheeler accident cases and they were pretty bad.


Well, lets take THAT back. 



SHE FRACTURED HER HIP  AND, on the Not-so-bright side, it'll take weeks to heal, and we have to go on vacation tomorrow ........ 


Thanks for the hugs guys!

RTG- I LOVE riding my fourwheeler, which luckily weighs like as much as me, so less of a prob if I flip it. My dad recently got a motorcycle, LOVE it!!! You need to ride a fourhwheeler... its just as fun as a motorcycle and you can do jumps ! LOL! (like you cant on a motorcycle  )

Marl- Go ride a motorcycle... its fun.... LOL. My mom tried to ride a motorcycle twice, while she was driving it, both times it tipped over and landed on her  She needs a real light one


----------



## HankTheTank (May 28, 2012)

I love quads! I once flipped an 500 pund one over on me in the middle of a pricker bush which was not so fun, but they're soo worth it! I've never ridden a motorcycle, but I would love to someday. 

Sorry about your sisters hip  Hope she gets better soon


----------



## redtailgal (May 28, 2012)

Sorry bout your sis.  Hips take along while to heal and she really needs to follow Dr's instructions or it will ache for the rest of her life.

I've raced and jumped dirt bikes before......nothing fancy, just me and the neighborhood boys see who could come the closest to killing themselves.  I was such a sweet angelic little girl.  

I prefer to do my jumping on horseback...........but those days are long past too.

I'm not liking this conversation anymore.  I feel old and it's making my knees ache.


----------



## elevan (May 28, 2012)

to your sister.  

I fractured my hip when I was 16 (ages ago now) but it was not a fun time.  Mine was at the hands of that stupid horse that still occupies my pasture though


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 28, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> to your sister.
> 
> I fractured my hip when I was 16 (ages ago now) but it was not a fun time.  Mine was at the hands of that stupid horse that still occupies my pasture though


Oh and when i said 'lets take THAT back' i meant the 'shes lucky' part, but course, she is still lucky.

Lol, well shes doing pretty well. Not in pain or nothing which is good! 

Hank- I know! Their so fun! I wanna do jumps, but my mom won't let me!

The dr.s instructions- dont lay around, do lots of stuff. 

Lol,  !! So, who won? 

Aw, i wanna jump a horse !! 

LOL!! Well thats the fun part, I feel young


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

NICE TO KNOW PEOPLE POST ON MY JOURNAL WHILE I'M GONE, I FEEL SO LOVED!  ((since there isnt a smiley for what I feel like, imangine a yelling, mad, laughing face with a slight sadness in it since I'm not in the best mood  ))

Well, I'm happy anywho cause I have NIGERIAN DWARF KIDS! A doeling, brown and white, and a buckling (WHO MIGHT BE A WETHER BUT WE WANTED A WETHER) named Chugiak (based off of where he and his half sis came from) whose moonspotted 

I'm mad, cause, well I'm not mad. Lol, just thought it'd be fun to be mad on my pretend smiley. 

My sister is doing well, she even rode horses. ! Which actually made me mad cause it was supposed to be a me and my parents thing. BUT NO! IT ALL HAS TO BE ABOUT MY SISTER  in WA, EVERYONE seems to forget about me since I'm the youngest, and they love my sister more cause she was the first niece! IT SUPPOSED TO BE THE OTHER WAY AROUND! THE YOUNGEST IS SUPPOSED TO BE MORE LOVED! (why yes, I would like it i they loved me more  Or us at least the same) At least for some of our relatives I'm loved more, or its fair game for who will be loved more  . Like my uncle has been in jail for the last 15 years, and we just met him. I love him so much, he smiles like a dork, reminds me of me  I smile EXACTLY the same as him  , so cool having an uncle. And my grandpa keith spoils us both cause he divorced my Grandma and we never really saw him much until recent, so he tries hard  basically everyone on my dads side, other then my aunt. But all it is is that my sister doesnt like hanging out with them as much :/ but we dont see them as much, so like 90% of the time I feel worhtless around my grandma Marsa cause she kisses the ground my sister walks on 

Im sad cause on BYC, my 'thought to be' besties seem to only hang out with each other and not seem to notice I'm gone, I think I might just not post on our chat thread for a week, if they dont mention a THING about me (i.e. when one of them is missing i ask 'wheres Kev' or 'Wheres Marty?' ) I think I might de-friend them, or at least SAY something! I'm such a wimp


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 20, 2012)

I know the feeling  .  On the bright side MOONSPOTS


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome back.  I was beginning to wonder where you were. You know you have to share pictures of the new goats.  I got a new doe last weekend. Pics are on my journal. I also have pictures of my chicken flock. I've had a lot happen in the last 2 weeks. We had a broody hatch a chick out as well. Go catch up oin my journal if you want to!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome back! Thats a horrible feeling, isn't it? I'm the youngest too, out of SIX. The good thing about goats is, they won't ever make you feel like that  I hope you had a nice vacation despite your sister stealing your thunder...as your siblings get older and older I find it's easier to get back at them 


*ahem* PICTURES ARE REQUIRED! Especially of baby goats!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

We gotta go buy goatie food but figured me should reply.  :bun

Marl- YES! I need to go catch up on you !! You better not be at a gaxillion pages yet !  Sounds like you had a busy couple weeks, when I get back I'll go take pics of the goats 

Brown-  , thanks. And YES, he is BEAUTIFUL ! But he is ANNOYING ! I'm kinda hoping he is a buck tho so i can breed him to his (half) sister, and then be gone with him. But he is much younger so maybe he'll 
stop being a big baby, Lol 

I know. I hate the feeling. Wow, out of SIX??  Thats bad ! Lol, it really is, its MUCH easier to embarress them too  

Anyways I gotta, but when i get back....

PICTURES!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

Hank, since everyone else is offline (sorry i took so long... spent some of the time chasing goat kids around LOL) you get to see the little pics first !!

So the doeling is the brown and white one. The wether (we've confirmed he is a wether) is the black and white / maybe moonspotted. I looked it up an cant tell if hes moonspotted or not :/ 



OKAY HOW DO I POST PICS??


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 22, 2012)

You click on the tab that says "Upload", then if it's already uploaded you copy&paste the link from the picture (the one on the bottom) to your post. If they're not uploaded, you click the Browse button, and select the pics you want from your files, click upload, then copy and paste, etc.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh.. I see the prob;.. My dads comp is stupid... 

Ill just show you the pic i did on BYC, like the way you described how to do so. 

Okay so the doeing is named Sassafrass, and the wether is Chugiak







 Sassafras in front, Chugiak in back





 BEST PICTURE EVER of Sassafrass !!! 





 Best picture of Chugiak I could get of him. Hes real shy





 Cute pic of Sassafrass, but I get a little worried about how much her tail is up like that. I dont worry to much cause her brother does it too.. But it kinda makes me worry that shes preg





 Sassafrass wearing her harness (AKA, our dogs harness, LOL)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh, oops, i put the same pic twice, LOL


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 22, 2012)

Sooo cute!! I love their names! About the tail thing, I don't think it's anything to worry about. My wether, Hank, carries his tail like that all the time, and unless something went very wrong, I don't think he's having kids


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Sooo cute!! I love their names! About the tail thing, I don't think it's anything to worry about. My wether, Hank, carries his tail like that all the time, and unless something went very wrong, I don't think he's having kids


                                                                                                                                                                        

Sorry... that felt needed...  Ya i dont think my wether is having kids either 

Chugiak came from the town they came from tho, which is why I like it

Is Chugiak's coloring moonspotted or not?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 22, 2012)

It looks like he could have some spots on his right shoulder


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok, they are adorable!  If you ever get sick of Sassafras just stick her in a shipping crate and send her to NC!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jun 22, 2012)

One of his ears is really speckled, I'll get a pic, its real purdy  

Marl~  *ahem* She is not for sale, however, I'd be much abligded to give you Chugiak, (hes really quiet.........)  



Im still not sure how much grain to give the tho :/ 


Oh dear... Gryphon (rooster) was in the nestbox, so i picked him mup. He suddenly started SQAUWKING, which caused DANNY to sqauwk, so Gryphons doing 'Bawk bawk baaawk bawk BAWK' and Danny's doing the same, but not at the same time, but once I set down Gryphon they were clucking at the same time so it was SOOOO loud  SHUT UP !!!! 

I HATE MOSQUITOES! i have bites EVERYWHERE! And when I say everywhere ,I mean, ,EVERYWHERE  I WANT THEM ALL TO DIE !!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jun 22, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> One of his ears is really speckled, I'll get a pic, its real purdy
> 
> Marl~  *ahem* She is not for sale, however, I'd be much abligded to give you Chugiak, (hes really quiet.........)
> 
> ...


I found my cockerel in the nest boxes the other day. I found out he was trying to show the hens where he things is a good spot to lay their eggs. Not sure if that's the same reason for your rooster or not, but I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jun 22, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, hes a seasoned Rooster, he might've been scared in there

Once he went into the dog houses we use as nestboxes, and he fluffed himself up and looked broody!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 24, 2012)

Soo, I got a new camera!! Well, I LIED! I HAVE AN OLD CAMERA! LOL! Its an old new camera, the camera itslef we had forever and i think is like 20 years old (im gonna go check the brand/year), but I just startd using it. It takes film so I'm not sure how well of pics it takes, but it looks like it takes good ones! I dont know how to alter th shutter speed but its pretty fast (like when you press the button to take a pic, it doesnt stall for like 5 seconds like our digital cameras, LOL) 


Okay so itsa canon, but i took a pic of it with my phone (well my moms phone) amd this is what it loks like(sorry for all the dust.. its pretty old, but i say something on there that said 'Passed JCII (or 11) 07' so i dunno if thats the year...) ACK, cant upload the pics. Ill get some soon, dont worry !


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 25, 2012)

waiting for pics of the camera and pics from the camera..............


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol, well I sent them to my e-mail from my moms phone so I might have to go outside to get connection (wouldnt load to face book  )

Next time we head to walmart or fred meyers Ill get the pics FROM the camera after their devoleped.

BRB, gonna try and get connection !


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

HERE ARE TE PICS ! I just used my dads phone and uploaded the photo

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo..........&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13406021135401

Sorry its not very good, my dads camera isnt too good 

Ikk try and get a lighter one




_edited by elevan to fix pic link_


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 25, 2012)

tease


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> HERE ARE TE PICS ! I just used my dads phone and uploaded the photo
> 
> _http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo..........&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13406021135401_
> 
> ...


CBL - You have a lot of unnecessary code in your pic link and it's making it so it won't show as an image but if you click on the link in the quote you'll be able to see the pic.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its the only way i could get it to show (guess it didnt work, lol)... one thing i hate about BYH is the hardness to post pics  , sorry


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you, again, Elevan  

Anywho, I was ABOUT to get the perfect shot w/ my old new camera then my dad said "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?".... I mzay have been standing on the well to get a shot of a butterfly..... LOL. But Im gonna try and get the pics of the camera devolped tomorrow , so i wont be on, i will have to go to my moms work  

Oh, and Sassafrass (SSF, or Sassy or Frassy) has learned if she jumps while  i feed grain, she gets more cause i spill...erg... I;ve to pushing her away, several times, then when she decides just to sniff me then jump Ill give her some. But now thta i think about it, I think im gonna teach he to head butt instead of jump, which i dont want (even if as an adult shes 50lbs - i just ade up that weight so i dunno if its right- ). 

Well i gotta go use up the film on my new/old camera, and then finish my breed pages (post the mammoth one then e-mail the Jackstock egistery, and start on the friesian... sorry its taken so long!)


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 25, 2012)

When she jumps or headbutts, you could use a squirt bottle of water and give her a little spritz with it or flick them on the end of their nose. Not hard, just enough to let them know they shouldn't do that. You definitely DO NOT want jumping or butting, even with a mini goat (they're still not that small, my wether is well over 50 lbs.) Good luck!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 25, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Thank you, again, Elevan
> 
> Anywho, I was ABOUT to get the perfect shot w/ my old new camera then my dad said "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?".... I mzay have been standing on the well to get a shot of a butterfly..... LOL. But Im gonna try and get the pics of the camera devolped tomorrow , so i wont be on, i will have to go to my moms work
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be teaching her to headbutt you for food. It could be really painful. I would be teaching her to be respectful of your space during feeding time. Pushing he out of the way or using a squirt bottle should help. When my boys get excited and try to jump I put my knee up and it tell them "no". The knee catches them right in the chest usually and the "no" is given in a stern voice.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

Let me say this- Sorry if it sounded like it, but im not trying to TEACH her to headbutt, but i thought my method (pushing her away) would be teaching her that. I think we have a squirt bottle somewhere (if not ill clean like a 'Clorex' bottle really well) and use that instead, it should work better.

Thanks !


Ack! Lost my camera  its somewhere here.... just not sure where....


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 25, 2012)

Hopefully you will find your camera.

I'd definately try to squirt bottle. You should be able to find some at a dollar store if you have those in your area. Feeding time gets crazy and the goats forget their manners sometimes. Mine definately know what the feed sounds like in the bucket! It's the quickest way to get them to come back if they slip out of the gate, like they do on occassion with us.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Hopefully you will find your camera.
> 
> I'd definately try to squirt bottle. You should be able to find some at a dollar store if you have those in your area. Feeding time gets crazy and the goats forget their manners sometimes. Mine definately know what the feed sounds like in the bucket! It's the quickest way to get them to come back if they slip out of the gate, like they do on occassion with us.


I found it  my sister put it away and i said "Have you seen my camera??" and she said "Yaaa its right up here...." like i was dumb, LOL

I have a squirt gun, does that count? LOL


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 25, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it could work!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

Ill try it tomorrow, see if it works


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay so its POURING outside, and want to know where the chickens are standing? 
In the rain. 2. Feet. Away. From. The. Tarp.  IDIOTS!! <3 'em still. As for the goats- thir in the chicken coop all warm, while the chickens are soaked  
The mineral block is all soggy and gross, do you thik it'll be fine if it dries out, or should we go and buy some loose minerals? I want an excuse to get some LOOSE (my mom keeps saying 'its made for goats they wont break their teeth on it' ... urg) minerals, cause i have NO idea whats in the mineral block, if it has copper, or ANYTHING other then my mom said it was for goats  IM the one who did all the researc, so LISTEN to ME when i tell you they will break their teeth on it, that our wether is not automatically a buck just cause he has testicals, and stop acting like YOU know everything when I did all the research 

Thanks for listening to my rant 

Oh and Im gonna go on a camping trip with my friend tomorrow, so Ill be gone for 2 days


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2012)

Send some of that rain my way.  And while you're at it send some to Colorado too.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 26, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Send some of that rain my way.  And while you're at it send some to Colorado too.


Ya know, I would, but I cant  Maybe if I blew enough itll blow it to you guys ! Lol.

Okay, so we have a mouse in our house, (haha) who is SOO annoying, We keep trying to catch it, but we cant, and when ever it starts chewing, it makes this lOUD 'Thump. .... Thmpp.... ' Urg !

And im watching the Walking dead, so when I realized it wasnt my dogs tail hitting the wall, i was like "Oh maybe the zombies have struck. " LOL!


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, so lets get this straight.............

There is a mouse loose in your house and you are worried about zombies?!!!!!  

Mice are nasty blood thirsty critters that will unfold their fangs and gnaw your leg off in your sleep.

If you wake up legless, I promise...........It wasnt the zombies!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Ok, so lets get this straight.............
> 
> There is a mouse loose in your house and you are worried about zombies?!!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL!

Okay , well Im not legless today, but my dogs missing her foot.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 27, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Ok, so lets get this straight.............
> 
> There is a mouse loose in your house and you are worried about zombies?!!!!!
> 
> ...


redtail - have you got Scottish blood in the mix as I couldn't help but think of "There's a moose loose aboot this hoose" ("There's a mouse loose about this house") - Scots Language pronunciation.  

Get it caught cochin as they breed like rabbits without fangs


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Bunnicula !!! Or, Monicula 

Well Appearanlty im going camping on Monday and Tuesday, its been reschuelded  

Soo, that means i can annoy you guys till then

MUAHAHA!


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, I've got some scot in me..........but seriously........A MOUSE?!!!!!

ack.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've got some scot in me..........but seriously........A MOUSE?!!!!!
> 
> ack.


LOL!

Hes a REALLY annoying mouse, I think he died. Then came back   Wanting brains....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

Tehehe 

LOL


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 28, 2012)

So i was WIDE awake at 8.

I stayed in bed 'sleeping' for half an hour. Then an hour. Then I looked at the time. It was 12  I am SO lazy XD

Well we switched minereals, this one is good for wethers, it has a 16:8 ratio so basically 2:1 ratio. They like it. 

Although our neighbor came up to our house (he was trying to see WHAT house was for sale XD it was ours but still funny) and they were SCREAMING their head off for grain!  I was SO embarresed cause I could've SWORN i heard him THINKING "gosh this people starve their goats....." I mean it was so embarressing!! It was Sassafrass going "MAAAA!!! MAAAAA!!!" Until I came up to her, and she sniffed me wanting to find the grain 

Well im eating fish, and potatoes, so im happy  I gotta go eat, but i wont be long !!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 29, 2012)

Our goats holler anytime we go outside! Even just opening the back door gets them hollering! They always thing we are going to come visit them and bring them something tasty! They know their feed bucket well too. They see it and are at the gate watching us and waiting on us to give them their feed.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 29, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Our goats holler anytime we go outside! Even just opening the back door gets them hollering! They always thing we are going to come visit them and bring them something tasty! They know their feed bucket well too. They see it and are at the gate watching us and waiting on us to give them their feed.


LOL! Glad im not the only one!!!

Okay, lets try this. 

RAIN RAIN GO AWAY COME AGAIN ANOTHER DAY!! 

Did it work? NO!!

I feel guilty ranting about all this rain, I just want it to go away to another day! This morning i got SOAKED! The chickens were SOAKED! What were the goats? Happy and warm inside a dog house  I wanted to kick them out and climb in myself! I woke up. Went outside thinking "Oh its only sprinkling" GOT SOAKED! Ran under a tree. Warm. Ran to get eggs. SOAKED. Fed chickens. Soaked. (both of us, lol). Went inside got DRIPPED ON by the willow tree in the pen to look for the goats (couldnt find them) FOUND them (stil soaked) WARM in a dog house munching on hay 
Well, fed the chickens, ran around looking for my ucp '(DID I MENTION IM SOAKED??) then fed the goats to distract them from the chicken feed  then ran inside.

Oh, and IM SOAKED!!!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 29, 2012)

When I hear about mice in a house, Hanta comes to mind--another reason for disposing of it as quickly as possible, tho the chances of it spreading that particular virus is quite slim.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 29, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> When I hear about mice in a house, Hanta comes to mind--another reason for disposing of it as quickly as possible, tho the chances of it spreading that particular virus is quite slim.


Hanta?

We cant find it :/ but whenever we hear it we try


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 29, 2012)

Tell you what, we'll trade. You take my 95+ degree temps, and I'll borrow your rain for a while. Better yet, we box up that rain and mail it to Colorado...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh....send some way to Northeast Mississippi....we are in a heat wave and no rain in the forecast and we need RAIN so badly!!!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 29, 2012)

Hank - Ya know what, maybe thi rain aint so bad after all 

Bon - It stopped raining, but when it starts again Ill send you a package, along with Colarodoe


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds good!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 29, 2012)

ummm....I'll just take the rain thanks


----------



## greybeard (Jun 29, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Hanta?


You had to ask--sure ya wanna know? Well--not to alrm you but here it is........
 One of those fairly rare diseases that pops up every once in a while, but when it does, CDC is all over it, and for good reason. It's bad juju. For lack of a better way to put it, it's victims drown in their own pulmonary fluids, and it has show to affect perfectly healthy people in the prime of their life.
Actually called Hantavirus--virus with no name--the newest version is HPS or Hantavirus Pulmonary Syndrome.   It is a Hemorragic Fever and one of 3 hemorragic fevers researched by the US as a biological weapon.  Fatal in about 33% of cases--in hospital care.  Nasty nasty stuff, and I avoid rodents like the proverbial plague because of it. 
Like many viri, there is no known antiviral treatment, but natural recovery is possible. There was an outbreak of it in the Four Corners ara of New Mexico in 1993, which was the first known time the Old World strain evolved into HPS, and the strain isolated--basically--all of a sudden we had a brand new disease here in the US, and it was spread by our old farm nemises, the rodent--in the Four Corners case--the lowly deer mouse.  I remember it well, as I had a close friend who lived in the affected area at the time and he was quite scared.  

As of Nov 2010, 560 cases of HPS have been reported in 32 states in the US. 



> Infection with hantavirus can progress to Hantavirus Pulmonary Syndrome (HPS), which can be fatal. People become infected through contact with hantavirus-infected rodents or their urine and droppings. The Sin Nombre hantavirus, first recognized in 1993, is one of several New World hantaviruses circulating in the US. Old World hantaviruses, found in Asia, can cause Hemorrhagic Fever with Renal Syndrome (HFRS). Rodent control in and around the home remains the primary strategy for preventing hantavirus infection. All cases of Hantavirus infection are reported to and researched by the Viral Special Pathogens Branch (VSPB) of the CDC.


More here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hantavirus

http://www.cdc.gov/hantavirus/surveillance/annual-cases.html

Two people have died in Utah this month from Hantavirus.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 29, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know what, i changed my mind, i dont want to know 

Well, how common is it for rodents to have it? I guess to be fair, its a vole, and ive been bitten by voles since I was like 5, and im still healthy (normal tho i cant say... but whether i started off normal, is the question)



			
				bonbean01 said:
			
		

> ummm....I'll just take the rain thanks


Lol, Ill send you the rain and our little 'Moose loose in the hoose" !


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a "moose loose in my hoose" as well! He lives near the stove and runs around late at night when everyone else is asleep (besides me, usually...) I like mice, they're cute  Not as cute when they're running around my kitchen, but still kinda cute


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 30, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I have a "moose loose in my hoose" as well! He lives near the stove and runs around late at night when everyone else is asleep (besides me, usually...) I like mice, they're cute  Not as cute when they're running around my kitchen, but still kinda cute


LOL!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey CBL. I can read your signature.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 30, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Hey CBL. I can read your signature.


LOL!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 30, 2012)

I can read it too! Do I get a prize?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 30, 2012)

No, no one gets a prize! Well unless of course you give it to yourself.  

BLOOMING FIREWEED IS NOT A GOOD THING!! Okay, wanna bet? FINE! Its pretyty. But theres a superstition in AK that after the fireweed blooms, 6 weeks till snow, WELL, its this |-------| close to blooming. Like, 2 more weeks. WE ARE NOT GONNA HAVE SNOW IN AUGUST!! I LIKE OUR 70*F WEATHER, SO NO SNOW!!! 

Gah, goats screaming their head off


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey!! How come we don't get a prize!!??!?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 30, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Hey!! How come we don't get a prize!!??!?


Fine, your prize is you get to see pics of firewed (later!), and then you get to chop off the blooms. Fair?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 30, 2012)

hmmmm I'll think about it...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 30, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> hmmmm I'll think about it...


Lol.

Or you can take my sister fishing so she wont ruin my day by (OF COURSE) coming with us hunting  its supposed to be me and my MOMS time, but NOOOOOO she HAS to come

Well i got to go


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think thats a suitable prize....the pictures are good, but I'm certainly not chopping anything as a mode of compensation! 

ETA: Take her fishing with you, and while your moms back is turned push her in! Mwahahaha *evil laugh*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 30, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel for you. I hate when stuff like that happens, but if I were in your sis' shoes I who would I be to pass it up??


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 1, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, ya


Well, she didnt come (YAY) but,... we got skunked :/ Ugh, she shouldve come, shes a good spotter. 

Well.... Hank, when we go kyaking, Ill push her in then  LOL! 

Or, if we're fishing, 'trip' and make her fall in by landing on her


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)

Im back!! 

Was out camping. 

So Im |-|> THIS close to quitting BYC. I just got a PM from a friend, I read 2 lines of it and quit. I dunno what its about but I am freaking scared to read. I knew if I poofed, they'd miss me, (my friends) and I'd miss them, but its really my fault. Well back to my camping

It was SO much fun! We shot the gun, fished (got nothing) and we had no firewood so we went out to eat. LOL!!

Not much else but;...

Anyone know what a BBB turkeys eggs look like? We got an egg that was REALLY round, brown and speckled and larger (not much) then the other eggs. Sounds turkey ish?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome back. Gladly, I have never been skunked. That must have sucked!! BYC being bad to you?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, youve never been sknked? I doubt it. Lol. 

BYC-  I just need to delete the PM and do what RTG did- Publicly anounce shes my friend ( i KNOW what she said w/o looking at it) 

Anywho..... Talking to my crush on FB. :bun he called me his BFF, lol, weirdo, we are, but hes weird for saying so  (it makes more sense if you know him, lol)

Also talking to my girl BFF (i have 2 BFF's) who lives in NC. LOVE FB, w/o couldnt talk to either of them (school is out and.. well my other friend lives in NC, lol)

Oh and I got my finger cut by the hook, just raked me, but OW, and Im  not up to date on my tenuas  I should get it but... i dont want a shot...  LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been hooked in the eye before. It was not cool. And no, I have not been skunked. lol
Who's RTG again?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh...  .. .is your eye OK? M friend works w/ this proffessor person who was fishing w/ a friend and his friend casted and hit his eye " lost his eye 

Hm, I guess i HAVE to believe youl. but its still hard ^^ lol

RedTailGal

Omg... 2 hens are in the same nesting box... I always see pics of them but not until we got the new ones have they done this... stupid Brahma kept changing nextboxes, and the RIR found one and so did the brahma...LOL!!


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2012)

RTG = redtailgal



Careful about bringing drama onto the forum...both here and BYC


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> RTG = redtailgal
> 
> 
> 
> Careful about bringing drama onto the forum...both here and BYC


Dont worry  Im done talking bout BYC


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 3, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> RTG = redtailgal
> 
> 
> 
> Careful about bringing drama onto the forum...both here and BYC


Agreed. Oh yeah. retailgal. She's pretty neat and knows alot.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*

Ya, shes nice.

I needa go check up on her journal, her back hurts so i gotta give her a hug, lol, wish I could go to herdstock tho


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

So, Sassafrass has learned a trick.... She'll be sweet, and nuzzle you and give you cuddles, then stretch ONE leg and put it on you, cute like, then put both legs on your legs/shoulder/chest to reach food, She did this and got poo all over me so I cleaned her hooves, and as cute as it was, it was so gross. Lol. 

Hey Straw im catching up on your journal, the chickens that you said are feral, where did you get them?  Just wondering


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 4, 2012)

At my old job there was a nubian doe who would do that when she wanted her chin scratched....much bigger hooves, a little painful,  but still cute  You could teach your goats tricks! Hank does a couple, they're very cute


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> At my old job there was a nubian doe who would do that when she wanted her chin scratched....much bigger hooves, a little painful,  but still cute  You could teach your goats tricks! Hank does a couple, they're very cute


 How would I teach him?

Is Hank you wether/buck/doe ?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 4, 2012)

Hank is my wether, and I've taught him to "dance", which is just standing up on his back legs (not leaning on anything). I did that by just holding a treat a little out of reach for him, so he would have to jump up for it. Now anytime I make an upwards motion with my hand he will go up on his back legs.  I'm trying to get him to be able to walk/ circle while he's dancing

Also, if I make a circular motion with my hand, he will go in a circle. I did that by leading him in a circle with the treat, using my leg to block him from cheating. That one is really cute, since I can have him circle one way next to Elf, circling the other way. A sort of goaty spiral 

I am working on teaching him to shake hands, bow, and weave through my legs as I walk.

http://www.workinggoats.com/?id=75  <--- they're good


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Hank is my wether, and I've taught him to "dance", which is just standing up on his back legs (not leaning on anything). I did that by just holding a treat a little out of reach for him, so he would have to jump up for it. Now anytime I make an upwards motion with my hand he will go up on his back legs.  I'm trying to get him to be able to walk/ circle while he's dancing
> 
> Also, if I make a circular motion with my hand, he will go in a circle. I did that by leading him in a circle with the treat, using my leg to block him from cheating. That one is really cute, since I can have him circle one way next to Elf, circling the other way. A sort of goaty spiral
> 
> ...


Cool. Ive been trying toteach my dog to spiral but she cheats  That and I spent ALL day teaching her shake. Never got it. Next day you hold our your hand and she was putting up one paw then switching hoping to get a treat, lol. 

I HAVE to teach them some tricks, Sassafrass will be the dancing goat, lol


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 4, 2012)

You'll probably have an easier time than I did seeing as how yours are so young...I had to get Hank friendly enough to come anywhere near me before I could even THINK about doing anything with him!  I was going to teach him a whole lot of fun stuff, and then show them off when I took them to Community Day or wherever, but I can't do that now cause of CL  You'll have to post pics of yours dancing!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> You'll probably have an easier time than I did seeing as how yours are so young...I had to get Hank friendly enough to come anywhere near me before I could even THINK about doing anything with him!  I was going to teach him a whole lot of fun stuff, and then show them off when I took them to Community Day or wherever, but I can't do that now cause of CL  You'll have to post pics of yours dancing!


Lol, well mine is a 'in your pocket' goat, so it should be easy either way, lol. 

I will, but Im gonna teach it the same tricks as a dog (yes...she will sit and lay, lol) then do dancing... Dancing should be easy, she likes to climb on me!!! LOL! 


I could teach her to hop on say, my back, but i may hvae to do my mom cause, im too small even for a dwarf goat, LOL


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 4, 2012)

There's a few good Youtube videos with goats doing tricks, I get some stuff from them. A really good one I can think of off the top of my head would be one called "Spotty's Tricks" that one has that jumping on the back one you're talking about, and a few that I mentioned.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> There's a few good Youtube videos with goats doing tricks, I get some stuff from them. A really good one I can think of off the top of my head would be one called "Spotty's Tricks" that one has that jumping on the back one you're talking about, and a few that I mentioned.


Hm, ill go on YT. Ya Ive seen all sorts of dogs jumping on backs, but never a goat, lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 5, 2012)

Read the title. Lol.

Im bored. Anyone on???


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 5, 2012)

I am!


----------



## Fierlin (Jul 5, 2012)

I am online.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Billy Idol- Er, i mean Hank 

Hi fier,

you guys doing anything?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm listening to music (guess who!  ) and really craving pizza...what are you guys up to?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I'm listening to music (guess who!  ) and really craving pizza...what are you guys up to?


LOL! Hmmmm.... HANNAH MONTANA!!! lolololol!!!

Well, really needing to use the restroom but sis is in, watching an R-rated movie in which a man (i think hes an alien) is being burned alive. Might get me some food. Should train the goats. You? oh nd on FB


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 5, 2012)

Sounds like a um...lovely movie....  What time is it there?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Sounds like a um...lovely movie....  What time is it there?


9:30, you?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 5, 2012)

1:30 a.m!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> 1:30 a.m!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

SOoo long day!

Woke up, tried to find this garage sale to find wood (we met the lady at Freddies)- ALL IT WAS WAS OLD CARS!!! No knick knacks, no wood (she told us what she had) urgg... so that wasted an hour of my day, then my mom went to get 4 4"4 s each 8' long, to buld the goat shed. I helped my dad then my mom comes home. She hands me this box that very clearly has something alive in it, and my mom was saying about this ground hog and the end of the road- well, my first thought was "She caught a freaking ground hog...." Nope. In the little box are 4 quail  . Well, i set them up in the rabbit hutch,cover the wire with hay since I dunno if they can walk on wire, and cuddle 'em. Their a week old, and 3 of them are either Georgia giants or Butlers, and then theres a little one whose different who we dont know what she is. Well, I gave them some chicken scratch (if you know, can they eat that?) and then my mom says "Lets let the chickens free range and put th goats in the garden to eat the weeds" Well, we dont have much of a garden for them to eat- We put them in SEVERAL times before we can make the not jump over....err... Then my mom let them out (all they did was sleep !) and we LOST them! Well im panicking thinking their dead and someone is eating them, when I walk down and back our road, when my mom spots a brown little Sassafrass butt. -.- So i get them and put them back, when my sis comes home. Well i show her the quail-  SHE DOESNT CARE! Urg... i hope she doesnt get any animals when shes grown!! Well, I cuddle them some more, and decided to name the cool one Dakuri. Origannally it was gonna be Princess in arabian, but Dakuri works if its male or female 8) Soo, by now the shed i put together, the chickens are wandering about, Ive given and taken about 5 different eggs from like 3 different chickens who I thought were broody, (one is hopefully!! She hasnt moved in a while!  ) and its raining. Well my sis and mom are packing so I head in, (gave the turkey some food who he spilt EVERYWHERE- it was in a plastic container, and he decided to scratch at it...urrrrg...) and get on the comp. How was your guys day? 

Had a lot to report, and now will work on pics !!


----------



## elevan (Jul 7, 2012)

The quail will eat the hay    They love grass.  They will (and can) eat the scratch but need a high protein diet when they're growing.  Enjoy them, I love quail.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> The quail will eat the hay    They love grass.  They will (and can) eat the scratch but need a high protein diet when they're growing.  Enjoy them, I love quail.


Ya they are cuties

We're currently feeding them this - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Family-Fa...ed-For-Laying-Hens-Animal-Feed-40-lb/10323565 High enough protien? It says it has a min of 3% protein, i think cause hte label is faded. 

Also, are you good at telling breeds? LOL, were not sure and im working on the pics 

Okay sorry the link wont work but copy and paste it in the bar URL thingy... lol... sorry


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't get me started on broody chickens. -_- All these dang chickens go broody all the time and we ALWAYS have baby chicks running around. All of them Modern Game bantams. Well now there is a chicken on 9 eggs, one on 11 eggs, and one on 5 eggs. I am pretty sure there are more broody some where because we are getting less eggs than normal. uurrrggg


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Don't get me started on broody chickens. -_- All these dang chickens go broody all the time and we ALWAYS have baby chicks running around.All of them Modern Game bantams. Well now there is a chicken on 9 eggs, one on 11 eggs, and one one 5 eggs. I am pretty sure there are more broody some where because we are getting less eggs than normal. uurrrggg


Send some of them hens over to us, we want some chicks right now, it'd be a good laying cross (Either Orp X EE, Orp X RIR, Orp X Orp, or OEGB X EE )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

We don't have any Buffs anymore. We do have RR's, Moderns, and EE's though.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> We don't have any Buffs anymore. We do have RR's, Moderns, and EE's though.


Hm, RRs? Rhode island reds? 
Moderns? They good layers? I love moderns!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RR is Rhode Island Reds. Guess I should have done RIR, eh? Modern Game Birds are decent layers but they lay tiny eggs. They are more of a pet bird. They are very loving birds. They really are great birds, but tiny eggs!! lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, i GUESSED what it was so dont matter, lol

Sounds like our cochin Oleo. Shes sweet, but shes around 5 ish (months) and isnt laying. And... to be truthful... not the brightest crayon / sharpest tool / quickst thinker
LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

We have several of them. I like them but they go broody waayyyy to much!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> We have several of them. I like them but they go broody waayyyy to much!!


What do you do to break them?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 7, 2012)

Alright silly question time.  We have about 30 chickens (11-12 of which are laying).  My three kids are ALWAYS in that coop scooping up eggs as soon as they are available and putting them into the fridge so no hens ever are sitting on their eggs.  What does it mean to be broody and how would we tell?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Alright silly question time.  We have about 30 chickens (11-12 of which are laying).  My three kids are ALWAYS in that coop scooping up eggs as soon as they are available and putting them into the fridge so no hens ever are sitting on their eggs.  What does it mean to be broody and how would we tell?


Now, each hen is a wee bit different, but i will tell youone thing - If you have a broody, YOULL KNOW it!! Heres a good video of a mean broody - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcFBGsG2WVI They sit on their eggs puffed up till they hatch, thats what broody means. Dont worry, having eggs wont deter a broody hen  thats the fun, I knew a person (on BYC) who had a hen sitting on hay for a year, until she broke broodiness. Their crazy, and some are super crazy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

When they are broody they are trying to hatch them. They are sitting on them and do not let you take them.Sometimes they will do this when the just laid an egg but you will know when they are broody.

If you don't want them to hatch them then it is smart to take the eggs. If you don't then they (depending on the breed) can go broody. Also they don't lay when they are broody. They will lay until the have 8-12 eggs and try and hatch them.They will go broody on less, sometimes 1 or 2.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> When they are broody they are trying to hatch them. They are sitting on them and do not let you take them.Sometimes they will do this when the just laid an egg but you will know when they are broody.
> 
> If you don't want them to hatch them then it is smart to take the eggs. If you don't then they (depending on the breed) can go broody. Also they don't lay when they are broody. They will lay until the have 8-12 eggs and try and hatch them.They will go broody on less, sometimes 1 or 2.


Oh ya, you need a egg to get them broody XD but they will usually get an egg or 2 or 3 or whatever, then decide "Its hatching time" and while you can take away the eggs usually it wont matter


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are already sitting on them we don't take them but if you try to break a brood  it is sooo hard. We have tried everything you can try or find on the internet. I don't think we have ever broken a brood. It is very hard.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are already broody then you are done. L breaking it. Also sometimes the will go broody on nothing. One of the Cochins is broody on nothing.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you put them on wire?
Yes.. its so hard... we had one last year.. werent too deep into chickens just had layers... one went broody and my mom would let me get fertile eggs!!


Yeah, did she go broody on nothing, or had a egg? :/ sorry you made it sound like they needed an egg


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes we have tried wire. Didn't work. lol 
They need an egg to brood the egg out, but don't need one to acct or go broody, you know what I mean? And yes she is broody on nothing. She is sitting on nothing.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yes we have tried wire. Didn't work. lol
> They need an egg to brood the egg out, but don't need one to acct or go broody, you know what I mean? And yes she is broody on nothing. She is sitting on nothing.


Oh ya i knew THAT, but you made it sound like they dont go broody w/o eggs. Lol.
Yeah, you now mae me worry about our hens.. yeesh now im happy i only have one!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

Well I'm glad you knew THAT!!! lol Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad you knew THAT!!! lol Sorry for the mistake.


LOL!! xD

Its fine i was just confused (which happens alot)

What wood did you use for the hay feeder? We have left over 2'4 's and pallets- Think it'd work?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

That is pretty much what I used. I would make the catch tray bigger because these bad goats are pulling the hay out.


----------



## elevan (Jul 7, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want 24% protein minimum.  28-30% would be better.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wait! Its 15%

Does the feed  come in small bags? They can live on this for a day, ut ill get some quail food tomorrow

THANKS


Straw- KK, thanks! Ill look over yours a hundred times as i make it, LOL, and ya, ill make the catch tray bigger


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

Cool. I mght make mine bigger too. If you have any questions then just ask. I'll do the best I can to describe what I can. GL!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Cool. I mght make mine bigger too. If you have any questions then just ask. I'll do the best I can to describe what I can. GL!!


Lol ! Well, if the 2'4 s arent long enough I get what i get, but Ill make them the same size, so that its not slanted, LOL! I PLAN on breeding (if my mom lets me) so having it  a bit too big is fine  thats our shed is

oh crap, i almost forgot about pics! ugh, i have to get on my dads comp to post 'em.

Gimme a sec!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

So heres the birds ! (sory had to switch comps..)

C:\Users\Owner\Desktop\Amys Photos\543.JPG  okay did that work??? (its hard posting pics via this comp)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

People  Are  Selling  Dimond Doves  For  $30  Including  CAGE!!   !! And  their REALLY  Close   !!!!  !!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

You have to upload the photo to the internet for the rest of us to be able to see it. To do that, click "Uploads" (towards the right hand side of the link bar where the "Logout" button is), click the "Browse" button, and go to the location where your photo is. (In this case, it's on your desktop on a folder named "Amys Photos.") Click on the photo you want (543.JPG) and select "Open" and then "Submit." When the file uploads, copy and paste the Image text (in the second row) onto your post so we can see it


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> You have to upload the photo to the internet for the rest of us to be able to see it. To do that, click "Uploads" (towards the right hand side of the link bar where the "Logout" button is), click the "Browse" button, and go to the location where your photo is. (In this case, it's on your desktop on a folder named "Amys Photos.") Click on the photo you want (543.JPG) and select "Open" and then "Submit." When the file uploads, copy and paste the Image text (in the second row) onto your post so we can see it


Hmm.... Thanks, see if it works.


Okay it asks me to open WITH, and if i choose internet explorer, i cant copy te short cut 

MUCH simplier on the other comps...lets see if i can UPLOAD them on there!!


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jul 7, 2012)

Is there anyway you can make the comp upload the photos? Ive tried cleaning the adapter, SD card, AND where it goes in but it wont accept!! grr...


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Dakuri I call her <3 any ideas on the breed? Shes a cutey, has a more up-right stance then others (we got themw hen they were a week old)





 More of my <3 love





 Heres her standing- she looks puffed up but usually isnt like that





 This is cheeper... he will NOT shut up !! Any idea on breed?





 Cheeper again, you can see his breast so his coloring





 Heres Dakuri next to no name





 Dakuri and someone else XD 

Got the pics!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info and video link....I have not had any like that yet


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 8, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info and video link....I have not had any like that yet


LOL! They are amoosing... 

I am SOO bored cause its 4 am, and I have nothing to do D:


----------



## elevan (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not sure on the breed.  Your one with the more upright stance is likely to be a roo though.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm not sure on the breed.  Your one with the more upright stance is likely to be a roo though.


Oh... sad...  

On sexes, what can you house together and what cant you? Im fairly positive your not supposed to house 2 hens together or they will fight, but I dont know about the roosters.


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 8, 2012)

> On sexes, what can you house together and what cant you? Im fairly positive your not supposed to house 2 hens together or they will fight, but I dont know about the roosters.


I can't help you on the breed as I've never had chicks with that look.

As far as housing goes, you have it backwards.  Roosters are very competitive and even if raised together, will end up fighting usually ending in a blood bath.  They are very protective of their hens and don't take kindly to competition to those hens they have claimed as their own.

Hens, while mildly confrontational, are better suited to be pen mates.  There is a certain pecking order that you've heard tell about and hens are the ones that make up this order.

Regardless, the chicks are cute.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 8, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > On sexes, what can you house together and what cant you? Im fairly positive your not supposed to house 2 hens together or they will fight, but I dont know about the roosters.
> 
> 
> I can't help you on the breed as I've never had chicks with that look.
> ...


Oh :/ Ah wel, the other 3 better be hens, cause, Dakuri is too cute to get rid of  That assuming I know his gender, LOL.

thanks for the tip 

Oh and do they like eggs much? I scrambled one for them and they haven;t even touched it 

OMIGOSH! My mom and sis went fishing, and we gave the head and guts to the chickens, and 2 of the hens just about killed each other for a head O.O Im scared...


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

All of my birds live togeather during the winter months. All of the thirty some roosters seem to get along fine.  Once they establish a pecking order they fight very little. At this point I think I'm 50/50 on the gender ratio.....shhh....don't tell the neighbors.  Could they possibly be campines?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 8, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> All of my birds live togeather during the winter months. All of the thirty some roosters seem to get along fine.  Once they establish a pecking order they fight very little. At this point I think I'm 50/50 on the gender ratio.....shhh....don't tell the neighbors.  Could they possibly be campines?


LOL!


Um, these are quail.... Unless theres a quail version of campines Id say nada


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 8, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they were chickens too for a minute. I was ready to post my breed/gender guess, but figured I'd wait because I wasn't too sure if they were chickens or not.  I guess this answers my question.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops! Derrrr


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol,  were all stupid at times  

Soo, I came back from watching Spider Man, and there was 2 little goats greeting us! My mom had let them out to roam, and the were jumping off the deck, (i dont care) ONTO to the quail cage (i do care) and into the house!!  (cute) LOL!!

Ill upload some pics of them if I can figure it out


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I want to see Spider Man!  *radiates jealousy*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 8, 2012)

hahaha Crazy goats!!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 9, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I want to see Spider Man!  *radiates jealousy*


LOL! Its FUNNY!! And I LOVE the new spider man 10X over the last one  


OMG OMG OMG!!! WHEN YOU SEE IT- the camera he has, is EXACTLY like mine!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 9, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> People  Are  Selling  Dimond Doves  For  $30  Including  CAGE!!   !! And  their REALLY  Close   !!!!  !!!!!


Am i the only one who cares about diamond doves??????


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 9, 2012)

I have doves and they're awesome! You should get one! Well two actually, they're good in pairs.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 9, 2012)

Those chicks look a little like some of my Americaunas. Guineas also have that striped head look & are generally quite a bit smaller.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!

Wow, maybe I need to stamp quail on their forhead 

OMG! You guys totally gave me an idea --> Who bets how long I could get this annoying girl at my house to think their DUCKS??? XD

Hank - I know, and their $30 for a pair !!!!! That and like my MENTOR (chickenwise) has diamond doves!! What doves do you have?


Sat- Ya we had 3 guineas but all but one survived, and then IT got killed :/  Our EEs had beards, do you mean minus the beard?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 9, 2012)

We have ringneck doves. They started building a nest today!! And they make wonderful computer security systems 







 I bet if you just insisted that they were ducks she would believe you, unless it's your sister or someone who would know better...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 9, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> We have ringneck doves. They started building a nest today!! And they make wonderful computer security systems
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5858_xander.jpg
> 
> 
> I bet if you just insisted that they were ducks she would believe you, unless it's your sister or someone who would know better...


Aww, adorable!! Ya i just linked my mom( shes at work) the page  


Okay she just said

"Cool, i dont think daddy would like that tho.
Sings like a madman????" (he states that the canaries hes also selling "sng like madman")


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh its this annoying girl whose repeated 2 grades and is quite frankly, not too smart 

Soo, i need some advice here folks


Our 'wether' has been seen mounting my doeling, and I think she has a bit of an udder  So, i was wondering- If she is preggo, could she get an udder before her vulva swells? Its still pretty wrinkly  

Oh, and our quail are cortunix !! D: D: I want broody quail !!!! D:  Oh and do cortinux look different if their different sexes/ (color patterning)

That should be it

Oh and i cant change my title cause i spilt coffee on the other comp and we dont know if its working D: and i dont know my pasword for CBL


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 10, 2012)

Sooooo, THANKS FOR THE RESPONSES...... -.- Ill get over it..... Lol.... Just wouldve like some responses!!!!

So, I woke up, fed the chickens, let the goats out, tried to fill up their water but they escaped  SOooo, i had to chase BOTH of them(they got out) around until i grabbed the 'wether' and put him back, ten led the Doeling back. Weeeeeeellll, they can get out!! So i spent HALF AN HOUR c hasing them, until i gave up and just let them in with the chickens, who had gotten out. Well, i just let them roam cause i was HUNGRY. Well, i watered the quails, and went inside to gorge myself on waffles. Well, reading RTGs journal, i smelt poo. I sniffed my hands- Nope, My feet, nope. My leg, nice bg ol' glop of chicken poop on my leg  So, now i have to take a shower, starving/

Oh, and did i mention i squirted myself SEVERAL times with the hose? And that i wantd to KILL my goats......


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 10, 2012)

We all have "I'm gonna kill you" days with our goats....the days that we *don't* want to cook them for dinner more than make up for the days we do 

My wether mounts my does sometimes too, it's just a guy thing. If you really aren't positive he's a wether maybe you could put up some pics of her udder/ girly parts on a thread and ask people if they think she's bred.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 10, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> We all have "I'm gonna kill you" days with our goats....the days that we *don't* want to cook them for dinner more than make up for the days we do
> 
> My wether mounts my does sometimes too, it's just a guy thing. If you really aren't positive he's a wether maybe you could put up some pics of her udder/ girly parts on a thread and ask people if they think she's bred.


lol, i kniow, and i love Chugiak whenever imCARRYING him (he wont squirm and is a small guy), but Sass is always annoying, but still cute when she is 

Hm, i should, just her vulva isnt swollen much, so makes me think she has a regular udder, but then again, I dont know! 

Ill take some pics and upload them wehn I can :/ 


Thanks for the reply


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 13, 2012)

So, the other day we were gonna go for a walk, when the goats followed us!!  So i ran down, grabbed a leash and some grain, so they could come--> They were gone by now. sooo, we looked ALL around, and couldnt find them. Well I was walking down the street, when i saw this woman pacing back in forth in her driveway as if shes looking for someone. So I walk to her, and before i can say anything she asks, "Are you looking for your goats?" And i exclaim "YES!!" Well her daughter (might've been little sister...she looked teenager'y )was petting Sass, she looked 7-8 ish, and I put the leash on chugiak and led them out, when the little started to cry!! I guess she thought she got pet goats


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 13, 2012)

glad you found them safe and sound


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 13, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> glad you found them safe and sound


Me too !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 13, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


Lol, thanks  I think the little girl needs one more.

In fact, this isnt the first time I've made a little kid cry  Once a neighbor came over to help and he brough his son, who starte crying cause he wanted to keep the chickens


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 13, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my grandkids are same way


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 13, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Makes me sad so we dont really let people visit. Which, is which is why im telling you this, lol

This ANNOYING girl came over w/ her friend, to see the animals cause she helped Richard (our chicken sitter) get eggs. First of all, if you want to see the animals dont bring your phone and your sparkly little purse w/ that ADORABLE scarf on,(i hope yall can hear my annoyed bratty voice)alright Hon? Doesnt make me like you any BETTER! Then, we are NOT a petting zoo!! So, anywho, since my dad was there i didnt tell her off, but let her see them. Her friend wasnt terrible, she was. She was like "AWWWWWW you have TURKEYS?" and i said "ya" and then i added "How many do we have?" To test her. We have, 1 turkey. I figured shed say "1" or "2" Well, she said "6?" And i asked her friend "How many?" she said "1" This immediatly made me like her better-> i know, i know, that seems KINDA rude but Ive hung out w/ the other girl before- she  is Annoying! Well, that and the girl kept asking "Do they bite? do they bite?" Well, first off their chickens, they dont bite, they peck, fine fine i dont care you said bite. But for good measure i said "I cant pridct what they will do" well, its the truth. This girl is AFRAID of our dogs, AND our chickens- but she wants to see them -.- another reason why i dont like her- if you scared, dont ask to see! Well, then they saw the goats. Aaaaaagh !! Well , i let them feed them and warned "They'll lick your fingers then bite you". They fed them twice. Aaaagh. On topof ALL this, they kept calling my HEN who i specifically said 'she' and 'he' when i even had them point out the rooster to at least give them some info. They thought the rooster was a female, the hen was a male. So i have 9 roosters and 1 hen? And, when you were with Richard, i could've SWORE you got at least 2 eggs a day sometimes 3. Wow, i have an AWESOME hen!! -.- . Then she asked "How much did they cost?" so, she lives in this DIRTY house, with trash EVERYWHERE. I didnt want her to get goats. I KNOW even if she was grown (She said" i could get them when im an adult" ) they would die. Ya ya ya i know im being a brat  But i do NOT like this girl, and she obviously doesnt care much if shes wearing sparkyl shirts and all with her phone and wallet to come look at animals. So ill admit, I said "$500. Each" 

This was my rant about what happened, and looking back, yes i was rude, and i yes i was bratty. So, please accep Ive admitted this and isten lol.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 13, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 too funny, so my grand kids know they can't come in and only get to see through the fence and pet miracle but that is it for the touching


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. They little? Our aunt is the same way- Except I'm almost a pre-teen and my sister is 18. Shes afraid if we see her rabbits they will all eat there babies and kill each other  So we get to feed her goats through the fence, and thats bought it. There used to be this HUGE flemish giant named Whitey (I was 7 when i named him....) who was so sweet cause my Aunt had ordered him and some other rabbits but we were living in Texas (Actually I was probably 2ish when i named him, oops) so we got the for a couple days since they were coming from/near or something Texas, and she was in Washington(still is). I dont mind tho, some of her things shouldnt be touched. Like her peacock, (GORGEOUS thou) cause, I doubt she has time to tame him. Or her geese (she had chicks once I wanted to pet, and they could run in and out but they werent cause they were w/ mom, if I had tried to grab them I probably wouldve lost a finger, LOL), but if she has a hedgehog living IN her house where it can be held and cuddled, I want to pet it -.- Lmao 


Omg.... I woke up at 5AM???!!!! Yeesh, this is what happens when i go to bed at 9


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 14, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are 3 and 5, they used to help feed the chickens until they started chasing them to play with them. 
I hate when I get up like that, then my body thinks it is a new trend and will do it for the rest of the week


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> they are 3 and 5, they used to help feed the chickens until they started chasing them to play with them.
> I hate when I get up like that, then my body thinks it is a new trend and will do it for the rest of the week


Lol, they'll grow out of it. I still chase my chickens, but when I get them i pet them and love on 'em. Rooster just gets mad (he doesnt like being babied in front of 'his girls'  I dont blame him tho, hes stil trying to be 'head chicken' but hes the youngest of them all he can only boss Oleo whose the same age) but the others dont care much, and they'll go up to you if you have bread. If you dont have bread you just grab 'em. 

Lol! When we where in Texas on vacation (not living, it was this year) we were 4 or something hours off. Ya, my mom went to bed at 9-10, and woke up at 4-5. I luckily slept pretty well.

Eh, I dont mind getting up early, so long as i go to bed early  But the reason i went to bed was cause I wasnt feeling all well-Ya, im feeling perfectly fine now, and WIDE awake. Least I have the dogs as company


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh and may I ask, what is a Mouser?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 14, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Oh and may I ask, what is a Mouser?


my outdoor cats, they are not pets like a barn yard cat


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, I see. Our cat is like that. Sorta. She lets my dad and my sister pet her all day long. I pet her, I get bit. I pet her for a long time,I get bit. I play with her, I get scratched. Same for my mom. I HATE that cat. Well, shes OK. Do you have any barn yard cats?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 14, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 7 mousers or barn yard cats 3 of them are just kittens. It  is fun to watch the momma's teach them how to hunt


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ! Ours is professinal 8) My mom used to wake up to dead baby rabbits on the door step, and I would ALWAYS find a vole as a 'present' there  it gets annoying, but at least if we hunt for food we can rely on her


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 14, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine get mice, rats and birds and snakes


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, i LOVE snakes (Copperheads excluded OF COURSE XD), and birds, Once our cat got a bird but it was still alive, so we tried to save it but it died  I was like 7, but still, LOL


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 14, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH TONI-MARIE (I dare i DARE you to tell me you dont know her- ive told my family 20 times who SHE is and they still dont know so I DARE you to not know!! LMAO) AND SHE SAID "Well, I've got some ohikis with some pea-combs (again, i DARE you to tell me you dont know what those are, LMAO) that I need someone way up in the north to try out, so if you want, you can have some for free" 


OMG OMG OMG!! NOW ALL I NEED IS A SEPERATE PEN AND A INCUBATOR!!!


Oh, and here>> http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/402147/ohiki-chicken-thread/240  now you have no excuse NO EXCUSE for not knowing what Ohiki is/who Toni-Marie is


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH TONI-MARIE (I dare i DARE you to tell me you dont know her- ive told my family 20 times who SHE is and they still dont know so I DARE you to not know!! LMAO) AND SHE SAID "Well, I've got some ohikis with some pea-combs (again, i DARE you to tell me you dont know what those are, LMAO) that I need someone way up in the north to try out, so if you want, you can have some for free" 


OMG OMG OMG!! NOW ALL I NEED IS A SEPERATE PEN AND A INCUBATOR!!!


Oh, and here>> http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/402147/ohiki-chicken-thread/240  now you have no excuse NO EXCUSE for not knowing what Ohiki is/who Toni-Marie is 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and we went camping the other day, and when my mom couldnt hear/see us (we were on the fourwheeler) he sped faster then she wantd  gotta love dads  


buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.... 

OMG OMG !! IM GETING OHIKI!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


 


Ok, heres one TENTH of what im feeling-->
              

I haven't yet figured out the whole 'nw pen', my parents are stubborn and HATE HATE anything that involves more money/something new when we could 'just stick hem in with the others'     BUUUT my dad knows, so lets hope they dont need a big one     

Have you ever seen a ohiki?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 16, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not in real life I think I saw a picture of them the other day what are they exactly


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a mix from Japan. Toni-Marie imported them, and has spent the past 9 years perfecting them cause when she got them they were genetically weak and inbred. Well, she has worked on new colors, and gotten them stronger by breedig them with Cochins since they have the same shape. Generally they want short legs, but you need medium and long legs to mix in so that you dont geta bird with ust feet, or something llike that, LOL. Has to do with genetics, and theres not much of a standard but heres the Japan one

Japanese Ohiki Standard:

Comb: Single
Earlobe: White
Eye Color: Red-Brown
Leg Color: Green
Tail Angle: 30
Weight: Male around 2 lbs., Female around 1 1/2 lbs.
Colors: Black Breasted Red, Silver Duckwing and White

They are related onagadori, but you can make a mix looking similar by mixing Pheonix and Cochins, but cull ALL WITH FEATHERED FEET.  They have a calm temperment and an app. 2foot long tail, with the saddles app. 18inch, i believe, i cant qite think of it. 
This is Chucks site-http://www.chucksohiki.webs.com/ He and a few others help out Toni-marie with the ohikis they got from her, and he doesnt have much pictures bt so you can see some more. Im getting pea combed ones for Toni-Marie to see how hardy they are in the winter


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 16, 2012)

cool can't wait for pics


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> cool can't wait for pics


OH MY GOSH!!

You know that annoying girl story I told you? Well I just went to sell eggs and she was one phone like "Please he really likes me!"  Well, I went to sell the eggs, and she came over and asked, "Those baby eggs?" And immediatly I was annoyed. I opened the carton and said "Their just eggs"  and she asked "what kind?" So i said with the straightest face, "Magical goat eggs" and turned away. LMAO ROLF !!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 16, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel better. Much, much better


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 16, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

So, I sold the egg cartons tho


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 18, 2012)

heres my 'wound'. I got it yesterday when the stupid pizza I was cooking got stuck the oven rack, so I had to put on oven mitts and I touched part of the oven. The color is actually a dark red, and its a bit longer then that.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 18, 2012)

*shudders* I hate burns...they are the absolute WORST. I was camping once and my friend and I were roasting marshmallows and she dropped the hot metal poker thingy on my arm, and now I have a lovely little scar...I *hate* burns!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 18, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> *shudders* I hate burns...they are the absolute WORST. I was camping once and my friend and I were roasting marshmallows and she dropped the hot metal poker thingy on my arm, and now I have a lovely little scar...I *hate* burns!


LOL!

Well, I'm used to them. I mean it hurts to put pressure on it but thats about it. Honestly Hank I bet I could make some people cringe if they saw it in real life  You can see as the catuerized flesh, and its kinda a yellow tinge. I wish the picture would've captured it  But I remember once we were camping and I got burned (I forget how) but I also go scraped up, and a bunch of other stuff so I used (from the first aid)
Alchohol pad
Burn cream
Anti-bacterial cream
Cut cream 

and a few others I cant remember, but i used pretty much each cream in it 

Trust me this will leave a scar- I have a TINY scar (but noticable) on my wrist from a short but fairly deep cut, that i kept picking and picking and picking and PICKING!! Ugh so when my mom said I'd get a staph infection I put a bandaid over it so I wouldn;t pic =3


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a really high pain tolerance, I've gotten pretty deep cuts and not even noticed or felt it that much. I can put up with pretty much anything...except burns!! I just hate everything about them! *shudders again* Another one I got was in Home-Economics class a couple years ago, someone had just taken a frying pan off the stove, swung around, and it landed square on my arm. *And stayed there for almost 30 seconds*. I couldn't move, and the person holding the pan didn't know it was on me until everyone started screaming....I hated that class. 
I hope your pizza was worth getting burned for 
And if you haven't heard, your not gonna get a video of me getting shocked


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 18, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I have a really high pain tolerance, I've gotten pretty deep cuts and not even noticed or felt it that much. I can put up with pretty much anything...except burns!! I just hate everything about them! *shudders again* Another one I got was in Home-Economics class a couple years ago, someone had just taken a frying pan off the stove, swung around, and it landed square on my arm. *And stayed there for almost 30 seconds*. I couldn't move, and the person holding the pan didn't know it was on me until everyone started screaming....I hated that class.
> I hope your pizza was worth getting burned for
> And if you haven't heard, your not gonna get a video of me getting shocked


Me too, but I dont get many deep cuts, lOL.
 Theres CERTAIN things I cant put up with tho, like needles!!

OMG! I'm glad your OK! Did you scream?

LOL! Yes, yes it was/
But I thought you had a high pain tolerance so do it


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 18, 2012)

I didn't scream, but everyone around me sure did! The teacher didn't even notice though
It's a really wimpy shock, so the video wouldn't be all that interesting...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 18, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I didn't scream, but everyone around me sure did! The teacher didn't even notice though
> It's a really wimpy shock, so the video wouldn't be all that interesting...


Did you touch it already ? Put it so its full blast!!! CX


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 18, 2012)

OMG BARBIE IS DEMENTED!

My sister is trying to drive my nuts with the Barbie song and it says
"Life in plastic, its fantistic! You can brush my hair, undress me every where"!!! 
And then a guys voice says "You can touch me here, you can touch me there..hanky panky" BARBIE IS DEMENTED!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey CBL. Sorry I forgot you had goats. I was pretty tired last night and don't remember half of it. I was thinking today though and remembered because you wanted to make a hay feeder like mine. You asked me about worming and you said yours climb. See I remembered!! lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 18, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Hey CBL. Sorry I forgot you had goats. I was pretty tired last night and don't remember half of it. I was thinking today though and remembered because you wanted to make a hay feeder like mine. You asked me about worming and you said yours climb. See I remembered!! lol


Lol ! It don't matter, I have a terrible memory too 

speaking of goats, Chugiak has gotte 10 times friendlier       you  can pet him w/o holding his collar!!  

Hows your goats doing?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 18, 2012)

They are doing good. Moses is limping on his back right leg. I checked him out and couldn't find anything wrong. We have a vet coming out next week so if he's not better the vet will take a look at him. I'm going to post some after  pictures of the does area. They eat to fast. uurrggg


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 18, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> They are doing good. Moses is limping on his back right leg. I checked him out and couldn't find anything wrong. We have a vet coming out next week so if he's not better the vet will take a look at him. I'm going to post some after  pictures of the does area. They eat to fast. uurrggg


Aw, hope he feels okay!
Lol!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 20, 2012)

Pounding head...hot ears...feeling like there gonna bleed....short later while weak gum,... bottom lip threatening to spill and cries come pouring... 

No ohiki. My moms were "If you need a whole seperate cage for those ohiki things, your *not* getting them"        I'm in a fragile state now.. One moment not caring... the next tears threatening to come..I shut my mom out for the rest of the day....

**edited out this part**


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 20, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

Sooooo I have a plan

I'm less cry-y and all and actually quite mad (its 3 weeks from my b-day EVERYONE Has gotten me a present w/o even asking me "Want to have a party? What do you want for your b-day? Is completely being unfair and getting you a crappy gift instead of what you want OK?" (ok i made up the last one of what they usually say......) )

So I'll study ohikis n' all for a couple years so when I have a job I wont fugging care what they say- Ill have my own money, and I'll make my own coop, and get my ohikis  

Which sounds best- When I'm 15, 16 or 17? (Say 15.....say 15............)


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

Whenever you can afford it, don't rush things! Happy almost birthday


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Whenever you can afford it, don't rush things! Happy almost birthday


Ya thats like impossible  WHenever I have a job, I'll build it! LOL!

Thanks  its 8/2 so I'm waiting to see my 'crappy' gifts  (i like gifts, LOL)


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

Ooh gifts are fun! What kind of job are you gonna get?


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope to get a job at our local feed store  we're common customers and know the owner (or manager?) by name (friends but mostly at the feedstore) and one of the employees, and they reconigze us, LOL. That and I know more then one of the newer employees there, LOL, I feel bad saying it cause shes new.. but I'm like 1 and shes prolly 25ish, and I know more then her.   I LOVE that fact cause appearantly my knowledge is voided cause I'm young >.> (which is why people only know im young, not my exact age, just that im young, so for all they know im 18 )


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

That's cool. I'd like to work at the TSC around here cause not many of the employees know much about goats, but I'm not much older than you so they wouldn't hire me  I do need another job though. I hate when people assume you don't know anything becuase your younger!!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> That's cool. I'd like to work at the TSC around here cause not many of the employees know much about goats, but I'm not much older than you so they wouldn't hire me  I do need another job though. I hate when people assume you don't know anything becuase your younger!!


Few years?

Ya, I like our feed store. Its called 'Alaska Feed Store co.' so thats why i call it feed store, LOL. They are soooooo nice!!! Our employees (i mean the one we're friends with) has cows and had to fight with their eyes freezing so she made little cow muffs!! LOL. and then she had to bring in this magpie duck, turned out to be a drake, but he was sooo cute and I had wanted a magpie, so we got him cause he had been living in her tub cause she had too many. Well he was SO mean, but I still like magpies  

I know its so stupid!! Its like "Ok, your not an adult so your dumb " !! I mean theres a new girl at work (my mums) and she SEEMED nice at first, but shes kinda stuck up. And I kept giving my opnion, but Aemon (nice guy) wouldn't listen (he was mocking up a design for the store) and the new girl ignored me too! At least Aemon COMMENTED on what I said!!

Oh and it was funny cause Jasper (new girl) said "Well I went to this highschool to do some headshots" (she also does photographery) and Aemon said, "Did you miss any?"   I laughed and Aemon was like (Cause Jasper was confused) "Yeah yeah see she gets it.. But that wasn;t all that funny... at least it shouldn't be..." But I will say it is funny cause I hate half the people in my class, and I wish she would've gotten some head shots of my class mates!! LOL


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

Hows your day been?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

Not the best. How was yours?


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

It was good. Went to work w/ my mom and got to hang out with Eamon who is just AWESOME cause hes funny 'n all, and he said (cause i complained i hate math and he loves it) "See, I'm making you laugh about math!" And I said, "Ya, well its always fun to laugh at you" And Jasper was just nodding but he was like "No with, no with!"


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

I used to go to work with my mom during the summers. Wasn't much fun though cause she worked in an office


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I used to go to work with my mom during the summers. Wasn't much fun though cause she worked in an office


Lol ! Well my mom works at a jewelry store  and it is SOOO funny cause while Eamon isnt a 'mans man' but he likes to climb n' all, and him and Billy (Billy owns the store with his wife Rita) are both in shape- Ya they both freaked OUT when a good grade diamond came in!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

That's pretty neat. I had to spend my days sitting around watching people file.  not fun at all


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> That's pretty neat. I had to spend my days sitting around watching people file.  not fun at all


Sure doesn't sound fun!

Whatd you do today?


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

We had a vet come out to take blood from all the goats and alpacas for CL testing, and two of the alpacas got gelded  Then later I went to a carnival that was in town. Nothing exciting


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> We had a vet come out to take blood from all the goats and alpacas for CL testing, and two of the alpacas got gelded  Then later I went to a carnival that was in town. Nothing exciting


How do you geld an alpaca? 

Oh ya I read in your blog what happened at the carnival


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 21, 2012)

The same way you neuter a dog...just kind of cut in, remove some parts, and put the rest back together again


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 21, 2012)

Eeeeeww.....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 21, 2012)

So my mom just asked me what I want for my b-day


*mad confused you should know look* SERIOUSLY? You MAKE me know I'm not getting ohiki cause I can't have a pen, then you ask me? SO may I ask, do you understand how MEAN that is, or no? Cause I would REALLY like to know!!
And my dad keeps saying things like "I'm sure she'll like it better then those ohiki bohiki things" (they were talking bout the present he got m-e didnt here it tho!) And "She wants a pen for the jungle fowl things. All chickens are jungle fowls and the same" Okay, you feel that way? FINE, get a wolf, then get your favorite breed of dog- TELL ME THOSE ARE THE SAME!!!  

Sister isn't making me mad other then being annoying, and everyone knows right now I'm mad for SOMETHING, but NO ONE KNOWS WHY (at least they act like it)

Wow, I come from a family of genius's 


thanks for hereing my vent (Again...)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 21, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> So my mom just asked me what I want for my b-day
> 
> 
> *mad confused you should know look* SERIOUSLY? You MAKE me know I'm not getting ohiki cause I can't have a pen, then you ask me? SO may I ask, do you understand how MEAN that is, or no? Cause I would REALLY like to know!!
> ...


Oh, and dad, you know how you love those shelties? (his version of an ohiki)

Oh, we can't have them, but hey, heres a great dane, WHATS THE DIF?  (sorry but that part REALLY pi$$ed me off)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh my gad.. I locked myself outside. at 12 am!!!! Agh! Only way I got in is cause my dad left his car unlocked and he had a spare key

And we have a hen whose been sitting on the nest sine 12 PM, its 12 AM now. How many nights do you wait until giving her eggs? (like how many nights she sleeps in the nestbox) She currently has 3 but I would like to give her around 7ish cause I don't know how fertile the eggs are, the last time the hens were with a rooster was roughly 2 months ago but there is a cockeral who is breeding some but i dont know if hes making contact when he breeds :/


----------



## elevan (Jul 22, 2012)

They stay fertile for up to 2 weeks.

I generally wait until they've sat on the nest for 2 days to consider them serious about it.  And not just at night, I check through the day too and they should be on it then as well.  If they're only on the nest box at night they are generally sick (or that has been my experience anyway).


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 22, 2012)

SHES BACK ON!  she just sat on the wrong nest so I had to direct her to the right one, the eggs were still warm so lets hope their OK  I think she IS but just is gonna need some extra help getting in the right nestbox

Ugh, at least I have a cochin that may go broody, shes been laying for a couple days so it'd be a few weeks if she did, but my my shes TINY!!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh and I've heard they stayed fertile for a monthish

Buuuuuut: 

WE GOT A BOAT


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 24, 2012)

OOOOH OOOH OOOH OOOH!!!

MY DAD GOT ME A CAMERA FOR A B-DAY PRESENT!!!


heres the story-

A package came here, so curious I opened it. I saw a camera so quicly closed it and taped it. Then when I told my dad when he came here,, and he said it was PART of my B-day present.
SO I HAVE A CAMERA THAT HAS 2 PACKAGES WORTH OF PARTS!!

I GOT A _*GOOD*_ CAMERA FOR MY B-DAY!!     :bun      :bun


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 26, 2012)

Soo, our quail/rabbit cage fell apart! And i fixed it! Sorta..... I knew HOW to fix it but my dad did instead  

Other then that - Sass can get out of anything. ANYTHING. if it mean getting that lick of grain or that blade of grass, she'll get out. Its cute, but annoying. But more cute. LOL.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 26, 2012)

My Elf is the same way...not so cute after the 1000th time though!


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jul 26, 2012)

Ugh, lost my password to ILS, so now i'm on my sisters acct, and the computer im logged in as CBL (liong story why i have 2 accts)  has no internet for some reason so i cant do my breed pages!! Grrrrrr.....


LOL! We think we have it fixed


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 26, 2012)

Are you CBL?


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jul 26, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Are you CBL?


Yeah I'm CBL, but this is my sisters acct (WHICH SHE ALWAYS HAS LOGGED IN EVEN THO SHE NEVER DOES ANYTHING  )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 26, 2012)

So you lost your password? Why do you not remember it? lol


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jul 26, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> So you lost your password? Why do you not remember it? lol


cause its like trying to remember this-

ghmn840HgPP0 

Except a little shorter.

I'm used to my passwords to be a word!!! otherwise its too hard to remember!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 26, 2012)

You can change it you know. I changed mine to a few words. Also you can check your email (ifyou did not delete it)


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jul 26, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> You can change it you know. I changed mine to an a few words. Also you can check your email (ifyou did not delete it)


I deleted it.

I tried to change it but it always said

"THIS IS OYUR PASSWORD" like i had no choice!! really annoys me >.<


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 26, 2012)

Could you PM a mod. to get it back do you think? Would they be able to tell you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 26, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Could you PM a mod. to get it back do you think? Would they be able to tell you?


Yeah, they should be able to help. It's dumb you can't choose your own from the start...


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jul 26, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Could you PM a mod. to get it back do you think? Would they be able to tell you?


Ill just reset my password. Again. LMAO. 

I'm just too lazy to do it. I had it saved but I switched my CBL account over to MY e-mail and Iluvsheep is on my sis's e-mail.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 26, 2012)

Sugarbushdraft said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are Iluvsheep? How many do you have??!!!!


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jul 26, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Sugarbushdraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just 2.  This is my sisters acctount. I dont know CBL's password either, and the computer im automatically signed is doesn't have internet


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 27, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> So, GOT THE PICS !!
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/image/id/7260108/width/600/height/450/flags/LLThis is Joey, our pullet cockeral xD, shes a pullet but even tho her breed (brahma) is known for being bullied, she is head hen! She likes to challenge the 2 roosters !! Shes a sweety even tho, and when shes old enough i think will overthrow Domino, our current PURE EVIL head hen !
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/image/id/7260149/width/600/height/450/flags/LL


So I know this is a little late but I forgot to add this update))

Joey has passed on  she was killed by our chicken sitter's dog


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks all  Buut, (and I'll get pics later) I have a different brahma hen, whose laying  I'm just gonna have to get over missing Joey's personality. 

Oh and today I got a huge round funky pink egg, with yellow scratches over it?? Its really weird XD


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 27, 2012)

You need a new chicken sitter, I'd say.

DonnaBelle


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 27, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> You need a new chicken sitter, I'd say.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Hes a good one (cheap to, LOL), but he dog got it because I forgot to tell him they could get out :/ Wasn't his fault, he replaced her (and the other hen) with 2 laying hens. 

I'll try to get a lotta pics of all our new additions, but for next year I have a plan-

Get 15 leghorns
10 EE's
5 turkens
2 cochins
2 d'uccles

And elimanate any roos other then leghorns or EE's, and the cochins/d'uccles are purely for sweetness  and I'll have a bator and hatch eggs!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 27, 2012)

That's a lotta chickens and feathers I'd say.

What cha gonna do with all the eggs?

I'd love to see pictures of your critters.

DonnaBelle


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 27, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> That's a lotta chickens and feathers I'd say.
> 
> What cha gonna do with all the eggs?
> 
> ...


LOL! Well, its a 25 order min. .... 

Sell & hatch  Hatch gonna sell as laying breeds then we sell to our neighbors (And going to add a 'fresh eggs for sale: $4' sign at the end of our road).

Should have them in a few days, we're going to Chitna to fish, and I'm waiting to use my new camera (its my b-day pres.. look a few pages back to see the story)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 27, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> OOOOH OOOH OOOH OOOH!!!
> 
> MY DAD GOT ME A CAMERA FOR A B-DAY PRESENT!!!
> 
> ...


heres 'de story, lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 28, 2012)

So, before i say this, does spanking consist or not consist of spanking their butt?? 



I WANT TO MOVE OUT I WANT TO MOVE OUT I WANT TO MOVE OUT!!!!!!!!! (warning major vent) 

My mom is SOOO annoying. Now, please explain this to me- People on BYH spank their goaties. Please explain to me what spanking is? Does it or does it not consist of hitting their butts? Case the goats were eating the chicken feed (AGAIN ) so i wanted to teach them 'NO'. Wel OF COURSE she saw me and screamed "AMY DONT HIT THEM"

And now she just said the most important thing in my life is the computer.... I WANT TO MOVE OUT I WANT TO MOVE OUT I WANT TO MOVE OUT!!! D: D



And she has like 50 waterers for the freaking animals. I mean ***?! When we went on our 3 week vacation, all we did is fill up buckets w/ water... I mean ***? But my sister heard me say 'we need 50 million waterers for 3 days' and she rolled her eyes and said, 'Amy just stop' . So I've concluded this thing- I can only get along with specific girls blank.gif. LOL! I like AK! XD
UUuuugh, seriously 6 more freaking years?!!! *bangs head agaisnt wall*
And the stupid part is cause I spend half my day outside, and then when she comes home when people I like are online she thinks thats all i did *bangs head agaisnt wall* (thanks for letting me vent, LOL)


 I NEED ADVICE

OK I know this sounds MEAN, but please bare with me!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 28, 2012)

And for the record i LOVE LOVE LOVE my mom!!  I'm just not good with feelings...


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh, fun stuff....I think all parents are like that. And most people don't get along with siblings anyway....and most people want to move out ASAP!! I know I do anyway.

I personally don't spank my goats, I prefer a flick on the nose or a slight tug on the ear. Though on certain occasions, I have wanted to boot Elf all the way to the moon!  Explain to your mom that it doesn't hurt them, and it's just teaching them manners.

I don't really get along with other girls in general. Too much drama, too annoying, too...girly. I do have a couple girl friends, but the friends I have the most fun with are guys.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 28, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Oh, fun stuff....I think all parents are like that. And most people don't get along with siblings anyway....and most people want to move out ASAP!! I know I do anyway.
> 
> I personally don't spank my goats, I prefer a flick on the nose or a slight tug on the ear. Though on certain occasions, I have wanted to boot Elf all the way to the moon!  Explain to your mom that it doesn't hurt them, and it's just teaching them manners.
> 
> I don't really get along with other girls in general. Too much drama, too annoying, too...girly. I do have a couple girl friends, but the friends I have the most fun with are guys.


Is it just a second/third/not first child thing??! Cause my sister isnt like this at ALL!! D: And my mom is all cryey disappointed acting like I hate her or shes doing something wrong  I mean she OF ALL people should know- her mom is JUST as annoying -.- As for my sis shes just being bratty but I can deal with bratty 

If it hurt them I'd imagin she'd move -.- And freaking out loud my mom n' dad spanked me! Like what the.....???????????????????????

Guys ar the funniest cause if you punch them, they dont freak out and tell on your  

Thanks Hank


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 28, 2012)

CBL just calm down and all will be fine.  It is totally normal for there to be times that teenage girls just won't get along with their moms. Heck if you put 2 females in close quarters for a long amount of time they will start bickering at some point because they just get sick of each other! It may last as short as a day or it could last years that you and your mom just don't see eye to eye. Just remember that no matter what she is your mom and the only one you will get. So even if you don't agree with her on something or get frustrated with her remember that she still loves you. Cherish your mom, don't take her for granted.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 28, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> CBL just calm down and all will be fine.  It is totally normal for there to be times that teenage girls just won't get along with their moms. Heck if you put 2 females in close quarters for a long amount of time they will start bickering at some point because they just get sick of each other! It may last as short as a day or it could last years that you and your mom just don't see eye to eye. Just remember that no matter what she is your mom and the only one you will get. So even if you don't agree with her on something or get frustrated with her remember that she still loves you. Cherish your mom, don't take her for granted.


X2 Well said.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 28, 2012)

First, as to "spanking" the goats.  Or any animal for that matter.  Or human being.

Goats, horses, animals do not "understand" or associate the "spanking" with their behavior.

It only leaves them bewildered and scared of you.

Now if you have a goat that wants to butt you, or any animal that exhibits a bad behavior, you can squirt them with a water pistol, or do something that inforces the fact that if they "annoy" you they'll get some water in the nose.  You don't do anything to them that causes PAIN.  It's something like "time out" for little kids.  A swat on the bottom soon looses it effect, but you sit a five year old in a corner on a time out chair, and it REALLY works.

As to your Mother, it is her job to correct, lead, disapline, and care for you 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.  Only when you have kids of your own will you understand.  When you are a teenager nobody over the age of 20 can understand you.  I remember.

Your Mother is your best friend.  

I would give every dime of what i have in the bank to have l hour with my Mother to tell her how much I appreciate her.  I think of her every day of my life.  There is no one in this world who will stand by you like your Mom.

Just for me, and because you can, go give her a kiss on the cheek, you'll feel better, so will she.

DonnaBelle


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 28, 2012)

I agree with what Donnabelle says about moms. I lost my mom when I was 13, and although I have a stepmom who came into my life a year later it doesn't replace my mom. My stepmom and I never really got along wonderfully till after I was married and out of the house. Now we can talk about lots of things.  Trust me I would give anything to have my mom back, if it was just for a few hours or a day. 

Yep, listen to Donnabelle's advice but add a big hug in there too. You've only got one mom.

Anytime there are multiple female in a household they will we have bickering times. It happens, and it passes.


I agree with the water pistol for bad behavior too. I've heard it mentioned many time from members on this site, though I have yet to try it myself. I likely will try it soon though, to keep the goats from standing on the fence.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 28, 2012)

I "spank" my goats. I will pop them on the shoulder or backside when they need it, for being overly pushy or aggressive.  I don have a problem with spanking, goats or kids or most other critters (my reptiles dont get spanked, lol)

However, I dont have a mother here telling me that its against the rules.  If your mom says "dont hit the goats" then hon, you dont hit the goats.  

To be blunt, you live in your mother's house, and so, her house=her rules. It's just the way it has to be and it's that way for good reasons, you dont have to like it (I never did, lol) but you do need to respect it.

As for the computer thing, I wonder if your mom is maybe a little jealous of your computer.  Make sure to spend some "Hang out" time with your mom.  It may help BOTH of your attitudes and feelings.

Dont be in such a rush to move out.  There is not as much freedom in moving out as people your age seem to think there is.  At home with your parents, if you break the rules you get yelled at or grounded.  Once you move out and break the rules, you get fired or even worse, go to jail.  Then add in rent/mortage, power/ phone, insurance, gas, medical bills, property taxes, personal taxes etc.  Once you do move out, you will quickly realize all the stuff your parents have done for  you that you didnt even realize.

Moms can be difficult.  I know this.  My mother is/was the poster child for overbearing bossy mothers that dont know when to quit.  BUT, she is my mother and I respect her for that, if nothing else.

I know that the computer is not the most important thing in your life.  Mother's say stuff like that when their feeling are hurt, when they feel left out.....Go spend some time with your mom.  Make her a bowl of icecream, tell her that you love her and watch some tube or play a board game or something.  Show her that you respect her rules and her leadership and show her that you love and respect her........see if it doesnt make the next six years a lot easier.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 30, 2012)

x3 on DonnaBelle.  The things I regret most in life are the times as a young adult that I made my mother cry.  I remember telling her a few times I was going to move out and thinking what's the dif to her and why is she hurt---I'm going to leave eventually.  I so so get it now.  That phase of life, the part where you just want to walk out the front door and be done, is such a very brief phase.  Soon enough you will be like many of us who just wish we could return to that part of life and be with our parent's again, either because we miss being with them now that we are moved away with busy lives or because they have gone "home".


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 2, 2012)

thank you all for the kind words and sorry for the lack of response. Buuut me and my mom are getting along beter  AND I HAVE 3 PIGEONS 

Well, we headed to Chitna, and since I'm lazy I'm going to copy the story off a different site, so, if it doesnt make sense, bleh

Sooo, we went to Chitna first and got 2 fish the first day dipnetting. Their copper reds (salmon) so they travel further then any other fish and are like the toughest fish to kill. And i learned that if you gut them fast enough, their heart still beats after its out of the body. One seemed to be beating for a good 15 minutes after it was dead  And this was when the fish was all cleaned out. We dipnetted some more, and ended up with 14 copper reds (our limit was 40) We also tried to dipnet somewhere else, (long trail) but it wasn't too good. It was fun on the trail tho. And then my dad took me on the 4wheeler to a trail with a sign saying

DO NOT CROSS PASS THIS POINT!

Passing this point could end in severe injury or DEATH! Passing this point is prohibitted!



But it wasnt blocked off!  We passed a bit after that but never got to see the death scary part. Well, we left cause me and my sis were getting bored. We went to Valdez cause the pinks
(salmon, good for smoking but dont freeze well) were in. They were in SO THICK! And you snag catch them, so catching our limit was SO easy. Then when low tide came, we like to search the beach for stuff- there were so MANY dead fish with just eyes missing, or a head, or a couple with guts missing  Well, I rescued one who could barely swim who was stuck in a little puddle, and then I found a big puddle thing with a BUNCH of fish in it, and I just grabbed them! LOL! I did that the day before in my boots, but this was so easier and funner. We didn't keep them, but it was fun just catching them. I got a lot of scratches tho cause they have so many teeth  And the one who I rescued I would have LOVED to catch cause he was soooo big, but I put him back in the water. When we tried to catch our limit THAT day, it was harder cause high tide was coming in, but we got it! We also saw sea otters and seals. They were both so cute. But in the end I figured out we had 62 fish, so like 124 filaes (the meat off both sides- i dunno how its spelled)





Think thats about it, We collected the pink salmon eggs  since they use those eggs mostly for bait, cause we thought our chicken sitter would curethem... he doesnt.... LOL



Oh, and you can only get 6 pink salmon PER PERSON!! WTH? Red salmon you can cacth 15 for a single person (it was 10 extra because there were so many going through, usuially its 30 for us the  limit) and those arent that common! But pink salmon once the hatchery (the hatchery runs how the pink salmon spawn, all the pinks go to the hatchery) gets its limit the others just have to die, but they dont raise the limit. WTH? I think the bears can live with less fish if they raise the limit and those seagulls are just SPOILED!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh and its my b-day today, and this is what i KNOW i'm getting

a camera (wasnt told, i found out)
serema pair (sis asked me which ones i wanted and said 'i may be getting thsi for you...lol' )
Pigeons (GOT 'EM)
Eat at Bostons (yummy restraunt)
Swim (w/ dad)
Eat our for lunch
go to Step Up Revolution

so, i may not be on much tomorrow


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 2, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kidlet, seems like you had a fab birthday with lots of presents!!

Glad to hear your Mother is back in your good graces.

Have fun,

DonnaBelle


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 2, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :bun Glad to hear you had a good fishing trip and that you and your mom are getting along again.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! 
You gonna show us some pictures with that brand-spanking new camera?


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 2, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday!!
> You gonna show us some pictures with that brand-spanking new camera?


LOL!

I havent gotten it yet, remember, it was an accident that i found out. I gotta wait till we go to Bostons to open my presents cause my mom has to work 


Thanks for the happy birthdays


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you,

     Happy birthday to you,

               Happy birthday, CBL-IluvSheep-Sugarbushdraft whatever your name is!!!! lol

                              Happy birthday to youuuuuuuuu!!!!!! 

*Now imagine I gave you a cupcake and you have to blow out the candle!*


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL!

Aww, thanks 

So far, I got a cake decorating stuff  so i get to decorate my own cake


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 2, 2012)

I love cake....


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 2, 2012)

Wish i could eat my cake now


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 2, 2012)

I love decorating cakes! My mom used to be a professional cake decorator (she worked for Wilton, they make decorating supplies) and before I started school I used to go with her to all the demonstrations and stuff. I can't do that fancy border thing but I can make a pretty darn good flower!


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm OK at borders, but flowers are NOT my thing! LOL!

OK, lettme go try and make a border, what color? Red? Blue? Green? Yellow?


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 2, 2012)

Greeeen!! I love green!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree with green.


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 2, 2012)

LOl, i was gonbna choose Green or blue no matter what ya said!


So, I'm gonna head to Bostons. We're gonna pick a friend up on the way whose gonna tay the night, so I prolly wont get back on.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 2, 2012)

Have fun, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! Have a great time!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 2, 2012)

Confused?  Do you have more than one profile name?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 2, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Confused?  Do you have more than one profile name?


Yes. She has about 5. Well 3. lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 2, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good...thought maybe the heat killed off some brain cells today or something


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 2, 2012)

How hot was it?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 2, 2012)

We were close to or just at 100 but I was working in the barn, mucking our buck house and rebuilding a pen...I really should have called it a day sooner than I did.  Didn't realize how long I had been at it until my vet showed up for our appointment (one of the does that just kidded has a URI, poor thing.  Came on so fast too).


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey all (AKA the only person on, Hank  )
Heres some pigeon pics, I'll add goats and chicken pics, then some quail






York, after Yorkshire pig because he grunts like a pig when he gets scared, then hits me with his wing or 'stabs; me with his beak 





Heres York on the ground





 York!





York in front, Splash (temp. name... maybe...) and then the tamest pigeon in the back (gonna name her Everest I think, she likes climb)





 Splash!





 She has brown on her wing  so pretty!





 Splash on top, York under her, and Everest at bottom (not srue on her gender..)


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 4, 2012)

I love pigeons. 
how was your birthday?


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 4, 2012)

Me too, and I'm adding a roost to their cage today, I moved out that board they were standing on


it was good, thank you {:


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 4, 2012)

They're so pretty! I have doves which is sort of the same  I love pigeons coloring


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 4, 2012)

What breed of doves?


Everest is tame enough by now she'll sit for hours on end while you do something (which is the case last night)


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 4, 2012)

Ringneck doves, Avery and Xander. Avery is very tame but Xander is a bit skittish.

(Xander is pronounced "Zander")


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Aug 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ringneck doves, Avery and Xander. Avery is very tame but Xander is a bit skittish.
> 
> (Xander is pronounced "Zander")


Aw, I always wanted ringneck doves, there were some for sale w/ a cage for like $20 for 2 and the cage, but I couldnt have them D: but I got some! LOL! 


Love the names


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok so I've decided I want...


Purebred leghorns, andalusians, (both horse and fowl), and Ameracaunas. AND OHIKIS and cochins and sumatras
Then I want a exceptional herd of Nigerians. 
Then I want nubians, alpines, lamanchas, and toggenburgs. 
Then, I want a andalusian, and gypsy vanner and clydesdale herd. 
Then I want very profilic katadihans, (cant spell...), along with some baby dolls, Jacobs, (or whatever the 5 horned sheep is called XD) and thats it.
Then i want some galloways, holstiens, longhorns (with ,LONG horns), and i THINK thats it.

Sooo, how do I convince my parents?









Y'all think I've gone mad eh?  I haven't listed ALL of the poultry i want yet tho...


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 9, 2012)

When you have your own place, you can have whatever you want!


----------



## elevan (Aug 9, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> When you have your own place, you can have whatever you want!




Make your plans now - that way you'll be fully prepared for it.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> When you have your own place, you can have whatever you want!


OK so you'll give me the money to buy, house, and keep al of these??


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 9, 2012)

Sure, as soon as I win the lottery.   By the way, I never buy any tickets.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 9, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Ok so I've decided I want...
> 
> 
> Purebred leghorns, andalusians, (both horse and fowl), and Ameracaunas. AND OHIKIS and cochins and sumatras
> ...


I like Leghorns and I really want some Blue Andalusian. Way to many E's. I like Cochins but they go broody too much. Nigerians are cool. (As all goats are.) Already have a LaMancha and I really like Toggenburgs. Alpine are very cool and I like Nubians but am not a huge fan. Don't know much about horses so I'll leave that alone. Not a sheep fan at all so I'll stay away. I do like Jacob Sheep though. They are very cool. HORNS!! I love cattle and I want Holsteins, Texas Longhorns, but more than anything, I want Herefords.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 9, 2012)

The first step is admitting you have a problem. Now take a deep breath, and repeat after me: "Hi, my name is CBL, and I'm an animal addict!"

You'll be admitted to therapy soon, where you'll be treated with goat kisses and the sight of baby animals frolicking in the fields with their mothers 

Hey, I never said it was thereapy to get RID of the addiction!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> The first step is admitting you have a problem. Now take a deep breath, and repeat after me: "Hi, my name is CBL, and I'm an animal addict!"
> 
> You'll be admitted to therapy soon, where you'll be treated with goat kisses and the sight of baby animals frolicking in the fields with their mothers
> 
> Hey, I never said it was thereapy to get RID of the addiction!


LOL


So i went 4-wheeler riding... appearantly when somewhere I wasnt allowed too (didnt know) and I'm 99.999999999% positive that when I flipped, I dislocated my wirst,

But the swelling went down, now it just feels... wrong. Like, a bone is outta place... But I'm not telling anyone...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm CBL, and i have a dislocated wrist and a animal addiction


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 9, 2012)

Tell someone if something is wrong!! Dislocations/breaks are NOT something you want to leave alone. Even if it's not too serious you should tell your mother. If you wait too long to get it checked out something could go horribly wrong


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Tell someone if something is wrong!! Dislocations/breaks are NOT something you want to leave alone. Even if it's not too serious you should tell your mother. If you wait too long to get it checked out something could go horribly wrong


Trust me, i', sure i'll end up in the hospital anyways. 


Oooooooow, its hurts to type


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 9, 2012)

tell your parents and keep us posted. I am glad you weren't more hurt


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

So, im HOPING its cracked VS dislocated, cuz, crakced doesnt mean I have it put back in place, and my sister cracked her pelvis and it was fine (well w/o assitance)

Well my mom isnt home so I can't tell her, but i did call her, but i didnt tell her (shes mad)

My dad (called) just kinda laughs....  in his own ay of saying hes not mad


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 9, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> So, im HOPING its cracked VS dislocated, cuz, crakced doesnt mean I have it put back in place, and my sister cracked her pelvis and it was fine (well w/o assitance)
> 
> Well my mom isnt home so I can't tell her, but i did call her, but i didnt tell her (shes mad)
> 
> My dad (called) just kinda laughs....  in his own ay of saying hes not mad


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks  

Wish me luck when my mom comes home....


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 9, 2012)

Good luck...if you're hurt she can't really be too mad, can she?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

that was my thinking but she sounded mad..

Oh well, my dad will be here first

I'm eating  its 

sorry just trying to think my mind off it XD


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 9, 2012)

GL with mom. You might need to really break something to get some leeway. lol GL


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> GL with mom. You might need to really break something to get some leeway. lol GL


LOL

Well, my dad is coming home... I'll tell you what he says


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 9, 2012)

and?


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 9, 2012)

and


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 9, 2012)

We is waitin'. haha


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

So i  reset my password just so i can respond to yall

We didnt go to the hospital, i think its just a sprain

If it still hurts tomorrow I'll go

hurts to type tho


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 9, 2012)

I hope it's not broken 

And keep ice on it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 9, 2012)

Did you tell your dad?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 10, 2012)

My dad already knew

So we didn't go to the hospital, but if it still is really bad by tonight we're gonna make a appontment 

Thanks all for staying here (sorta LOL)


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 10, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> My dad already knew
> 
> So we didn't go to the hospital, but if it still is really bad by tonight we're gonna make a appontment
> 
> Thanks all for staying here (sorta LOL)


how is your wrist now?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, i have it wrapped up because it was swollen, and  I need the ice pack to stay on XD

Thanks for asking


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 17, 2012)

So, I got bit by my friends dog. 

Like, he grabbed my lower thigh and wouldn't let go. And as I was screaming my mom realized I needed help (which I will never tell her this but she thought I was screaming at the dog but- why would i be screaming AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH? ) so half way through the 'attack' he adjusted his grip and gave me a good gash. I went to the ER (got my tentaus shot-something I was 2 years overdo on-so, I guess it was good  ), got my wound cleaned after they numbed it (used one needle but poked me like 5 times!!), then when my Dr. lady came back she asked "Did it hurt?" and I said "Towards the end ya" so she said "Good, I'm numbing it more" and I was just happy beause I was afraid of it hurting. Well, now I can join the stiches club- my mom has had stitches, my dad like 5 times, and now me! Only my sister left... **evil smile** But then again its only me left who hasn't broken anything (my mom crakced her ribs, my sister her pelvis, broke her toe, and her arm, then my dad broke his hand)

So my friend is gonna euthanize her dog. She feels SOO bad, which makes me feel better, and can't have 
A) A food aggresive dog (according to the hospital if your giving/taking a dogs food away, which is stupid because unless your starving the dog, any dog THAT food aggresive NEEDS to be culled IMO) 
B) or he IS an old dog so he might have a brain tumor (yes, he is up to date on his shots- shes very good about that)

she has to have trust worthy dogs. Shes only ever had to do this one other time and she shouldn't have euthinized that dog, but she isn't going to hesitate, once my mom beat on that dog for a good amount he let go and tried snapping at me again, thne when I was feeding the chickens bread, he grabbed my moms hand. (didn't break skin) 

So, any though that I'm supposed to be in lots of pain (happened yesterday) I actually feel AWESOME! . And, knowing that the biter dog is being euthanized, I'm no longer scared of her dog yard 
(she has like 40 dogs)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh, and my wrist is great, our nurse/neighbor/friend said that just so long as it doesnt swell its probably just a sprain. 

Oh and the title- thats because I'm running out of limbs to injure, so, I don't want anything else to happen!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh and something that REALLY REALY REALLY p!$$&* (is that OK?) me off was when the nurse asked "Was this your pitt?" as in a pitbull  I used to own a pittbull, and she was SO sweet, once she got a chicken bone stuck in her gum, and my mom had her hand in her mouth for a good 20 minutes trying to dig it out, and not once did she try and bite my mom. Sorry it just gets me mad because people say "Oh well they were bred to kill" ya, OTHER DOGS, and any dogs who bite their handlers are culled because they don't want to get killed because they know what they can do!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad you're ok


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 17, 2012)

Me too.

I feel so energized and just want to talk XD 

Omg, My dog just came and snuggled with me , bringing me a diet instant meal thingy


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 17, 2012)

That's really cute! What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 17, 2012)

2 heelers, the one who snuggled with me is the girl who is like 30 or so lbs, blue heeler. Then we have a male (their both fixed though!) whos a red heeler, whom if HE tried to snuggle with me I'd be crushed -hes 60lbs with no coordanation  When he tried to sleep one my bed last night he stepped on my leg, but Glacier(girl heeler) very gingerly stepped around my leg 

Heres Glacier, not sure if we have a pic of Copper (male)


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 17, 2012)

Cute! I love heelers/herding breeds like that  Sometime (not very soon, but in a while) I might be adopting my own dog or fostering for a rescue


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 17, 2012)

Cool!

Ya, She'll herd the goats around, but I want a cow!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 17, 2012)

And how do the goats feel about this?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 17, 2012)

Well she only really does it when they venture into the house


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad you are okay!  You've had quite a time of it


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 17, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Oh and something that REALLY REALY REALLY p!$$&* (is that OK?) me off was when the nurse asked "Was this your pitt?" as in a pitbull  I used to own a pittbull, and she was SO sweet, once she got a chicken bone stuck in her gum, and my mom had her hand in her mouth for a good 20 minutes trying to dig it out, and not once did she try and bite my mom. Sorry it just gets me mad because people say "Oh well they were bred to kill" ya, OTHER DOGS, and any dogs who bite their handlers are culled because they don't want to get killed because they know what they can do!


Never owned a pitt, but I totally agree that it's wrong to blame the breed for their "wrong-doings."  99.999999% of the time it's the owner or person's fault that the pit bit them, not the dog's fault.  It's the same assumptions that abounded for dobermans, German shepherds love ), and Rottweilers that it was the breed that was at fault for the attacks and not the owners.  

Glad you're feeling great despite the injuries. Now I have to say you're not the only one that experienced a dog bite.  When I was little (like starting grade 1 little) I had a dog bite me in the face resulting in a fair number of stitches.  The dog had to be put down of course because it already had proved to be an aggressive dog, especially towards kids, but it wasn't the dog's fault that he acted out like he did.  It was my fault because I should've known better at the time than to approach him like I did, and the owner's for not doing something to correct the behaviour of that dog--or even not get the ruddy dog in the first place. And it wasn't a pitbull--it was a shepherd cross.  Ironically, after all that time dogs don't bother me.  I love GSD's, they're my favorite dog, and rotties are starting to get on my near to next-favorite breed.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 17, 2012)

I love pits 

I've never actually been bitten but I imagine it's not much fun :/
...do cat bites count?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 17, 2012)

How about goat bites?


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 17, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> How about goat bites?


How 'bout sheep bites?  

A couple years ago, I stuck my finger in my ewes mouth to try to look at her teeth and I stuck it back too far and got a gash in my finger from her molars


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 17, 2012)

When Alana is is mad she bites. Bad goat. 

The molars are the worst!! Front teeth aren't too bad but the molars can do some damage.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 17, 2012)

Hank cut my thumb up pretty good once, but I had to get a piece of plastic out of his mouth so it wasn't his fault. Elf is the only one who will bite on purpose


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 17, 2012)

Elf is a mini Alana. lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 17, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed on GS'! 

Oooh, thats bad  

OK so the dog was put down today  I feel bad for his owner because shes sad that he had to be put down (she understands why though!)
Oh and I went to animal control (seems useless if shes putting the dog down  ) and he asked if it hurt, I said yes and he said "You'd be surprised how many say 'Nah, it didn't hurt' " and once he had his entire hand in a mastifs mouth  

LOL straw and Hank


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 21, 2012)

So, I'm good, our new teacher is OK (last years teacher left). Hes just kind of, blah, like, no personality. But I'm SOO happy to be school because I get to see my BFF and hang out with him  I like to annoy him, because very rarley do we be serious


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 21, 2012)

Also, we got some feed (not sure what type, its greenish pellets), but not sure how much to fed.

1 cup twice a day? 1/2 a cup? Any ideas? (its not grain, its feed)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 26, 2012)

So I'm still alive! Lol. And I survived thursday, (I sprained my arm on Thursday then next Thursday I got attacked by the dog), so, hopefully I won't get injured anytime soon!!! Oh, and I pulled out my stitches like, 30min ago. LOL. 

Oh, and also we plan on breeding Sass in December. That OK? She'll be, oh, 9 months-ish then. And shes pretty big already. I want May / June kid(s), so thats why I'd breed her then. Is 9 months too young? I heard that most people breed at 8 months, I think, this correct? Or am I wrong? Thanks. 

Also,  what shots do I need to give her while shes preggo? And how can you tell if your doe has a silent heat? When we first got her, Chugiak would mount her but he hasn't done that since, like, a week after we got her. And she showed no signs of being in heat , nor has she since. and I'm like 90% sure they can go into heat at 5months old, so, if I'm wrong, when would she come into heat? lol, I feel like I'm planning ahead sooo far,


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 27, 2012)

9 months should be ok. I  normally give a BOSE shot 30 days before kidding and a CDT


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 27, 2012)

OK thanks, Now hard part, looking for a stud **sigh**


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 3, 2012)

So let me tell you how selling my turkey went.... 

So I walked my turkey to the neighbors. They laughed, and said maybe.
Walked it to another neighbor. They said OK if the other person didn't want it.
Walked it to another neighbor. Said they had to ask they're wife.
Mom got annoyed with turkey, said "GO SELL THE TURKEY AND DONT BRING HIM BACK"
Went to the first neighbor. Said they still weren't sure (if you bought it you had to butcher it)
Went to the 2nd neighbor. They said if I helped they'd pay me $40   
Soooo, we butchered the turkey then took it down to them. Me and Lin plucked it while Kent (Lin and Kent are married / the neighbors) never did anything, lol. 
Sooo, I got my $40 (for a 30lb turkey!  ) and, the next day, they had cooked the turkey, and served the whole neighbor hood! (like 3 neighbors plus some friends, so, like 7 people )

Oh and yesterday I was standing up getting out of the bath, I expected to be a bit dizzy since I was sitting for like an hour, but I went completely blind and dizzy headed so that I had to brace myself agaisnt the wall. I was SCARED, but my vision went back and I just chalked it up to the blood rushing out of my head but I was freaked out (not only because I went blind, but because I am extremely paranoid...  )

Oh and I'm trying to a new doeling! Well, the pic of her is a doeling, but the owner says shes her best milker so I'm gonna guess shes had kids. I'll try to post a pic!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 10, 2012)

So, we have green goats....

So my dad was building a bigger goat house. Well we were painting it when Chugaik decided he was itchy...... So his side is green,and Sass is partially green, with a green ear.




Stupid goats.

Is that OK? I assume it'll come off naturally, but I worry if they chew on their house there get sick (they like to chew on wood  )


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh and also I think I may have found a stud for Sass  Hes a beauty, eh?









I'm kinda hoping tho that maybe we'll be able to buy 2-3 more doe/lings, so that we can buy a buck (We have space to seperate a buck)

Oh and the way the person words the ad it sounds like hes for service or for sale, not sure


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 10, 2012)

I like his coloring! Very pretty 


You should put up pics of your green goaties


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 10, 2012)

Lettme see..

I lost my camera, I think its in my locker at school, gotta find it


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 10, 2012)

Gah, pizap off FB isn't working &can't find mine / my sisters Ipad, and I think I ate a crumb of chewed up dog food  because thats what I had to use to trick sass in standing in front of the computer


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 10, 2012)

EWWW... I just put garlic powder on my toast


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 11, 2012)

OMG!
So I mentioned here a bit back about a broody hen...
Well, I gave her several chances and right now, one of her eggs is hatchig!!    I am PEPPED!


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 11, 2012)

Yay for the egg! And don't you know garlic is good on anything! Garlic salt on a hot buttered bagel is one of my all time faves.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats. There's a chicken hatching right now here too. lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 11, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Yay for the egg! And don't you know garlic is good on anything! Garlic salt on a hot buttered bagel is one of my all time faves.


LOL.

well when I want a cinnimon toast, garlic doesn't go so well, otherwise, I agree!! 

Straw ~ Haha, lol.

Heres a odd pic of her


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 11, 2012)

GL hope she makes it!! 

btw messing around with them can cause them to not hatch. Just some info.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 12, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> GL hope she makes it!!
> 
> btw messing around with them can cause them to not hatch. Just some info.


I didn't mess with her thaaaaaat much. Plus, I knew that, It took ALL my will power not to pry her out but I knew she'd bleed to death if I did.

Speaking of Jo....

How does she look?  










LOVE Her!

Oh and her biological mom, well, I showed it to her, and I expected her to act motherly (not because its a chick / her chick, shes also broody and trying to hatch eggs) but that girl raised her hackles and looked like she was gonna die. 

Wooooow....  SUCH good mother


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 13, 2012)

Aww that is cute!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 17, 2012)

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=271009#p271009


Yup....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm still alive! Sorry I haven't posted in a while

So right now my throat hurts and I keep coughing. Sass is doing good, shes gotten a bigger belly since we got her. Chugiak is becoming friendlier. We've taught the 2 to jump up on stuff and stand on their hind legs. Its adorable. Loading on YouTube takes too long though so I might not be getting any videos soon xD

Oh, and I'm getting lavender ameracuanas come winter  This is their daddy with their mama XD. Ok actually they're dads are 'blehm'. Any idea what that means????? Color? Annoying to not know!! This is the breeders first ear using 'blehm roosters' so I'll have to show her pics of them progressing! I'm working on getting a pic, I'll post one ASAP


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 27, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> I'm still alive! Sorry I haven't posted in a while
> 
> So right now my throat hurts and I keep coughing. Sass is doing good, shes gotten a bigger belly since we got her. Chugiak is becoming friendlier. We've taught the 2 to jump up on stuff and stand on their hind legs. Its adorable. Loading on YouTube takes too long though so I might not be getting any videos soon xD
> 
> Oh, and I'm getting lavender ameracuanas come winter  This is their daddy with their mama XD. Ok actually they're dads are 'blehm'. Any idea what that means????? Color? Annoying to not know!! This is the breeders first ear using 'blehm roosters' so I'll have to show her pics of them progressing! I'm working on getting a pic, I'll post one ASAP


I think Blehm is a particular line. I googled it and came up with John Blehm. http://www.ameraucana.org/JohnB.html. Good Luck! I'd love pure ameraucanas, maybe someday.  I also taught my goats to hop up on things and even stay. I had to drill into them not to jump up though(like stand on their hind legs). Not a habit I wanted them to have. Especially when I go in with the food bowls! But mine were pushy little bottle babies. They're pretty big now though.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 27, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, I see 'Blehm' now.. xD. 
I taught them to stand on their hind legs, but their little ND's, so I can handle it! Plus , I'm*trying* to teach them that they only get a treat if they don't lean on mommy, although it doesn't work


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 28, 2012)

I COMPLETELY forgot! Some Texas Vacation pics!!






 Ostrich babies!! We got to drop the food down towards them, but they're papa got a bit pushy so we had to drive off D: Oh well, better then having a ostrich head in your lap! 





 Heres papa. He started wanting the food so much he got pretty pushy





 Some deer, theres a LOT of these, so you might see a lot of photos of these guys XD





 DONKEYS ROCK! I love them!! 





 "I want moooooore" . The bucks are always more willing to take stuff from you then the does. Heck, some bucks of a different breed just stood on the side of the rode as you drove by waiting for you to stop and feed them, Lol





 Oh and these guineas were AWESOME!! Everyone who I know loves guineas seems to want these guys too! I got to pet them!





 No idea what this is but... its ADORABLE! 





 Great Crowned pigeon





 This guy was sooo friendly. Basically there was a circle in the middle of a room with a little habitat for a safety place for the bids loose. Well this guy followed you and let you pet him even though he'd raise his wings and try to bite you, but then goes back to normal, never running off. He was a sunbittern, and I LOVED him!





 OK this wasn't in Texas but still AWESOME! 





 Kids are kidTastic!! !Beautiful!! Adorable! Sweet! I WANT MY OWN! XD





 Seceratary bird. Loved this photo!  
I'll get some more photos later, sorry!


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome! Looks like fun


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 28, 2012)

It was!
Oh and heres some more pics!






Love a gemsbok!





 Not the BEST pic but I still like it





 Just... Keep... Climbing... 





 Pretty duck!









 They had a 1 foot tall concrete fence (with the water like 3 foot below it) to keep him in... what about stupid people going in???? 









 Crested Partridge, you can guess the gender of it  (Male )  These were also in with the sunbitteren





 Pretty duck, also in with the partridge and sunbittern





 Bird resting on the ropes restricting people from going into the area





 A not so good pic of a peacock pheasent





 I call this fellow a science experiment gone wrong... XD





 Gala !





 Heres the sunbittern running, i like this pic!





 Great Blue Turaco !  Hes purdy





 More of 'Waddle seagull'  Even though hes actually a 'Masked Plover'....





 Mustach Bird ! 





 Best. Pic. Ever.
*How to pet a sunbittern*





 Pet the Side of their wings.





 NOT the back!





 Or they will flap their wings





 They kind of like to bite for no reason









 In the end, they enjoy to be pet





 This bird would NOT stop preening!













 It was still a pretty bird





 Ooh! Found a good pic! I forgot the name of it though





 I can't think of WHAT this is, but I LOVE them! (Gaharial? )





 Pretty bird





 The flamingos had chicks!! I'll look for some pics of them!





 Love this bird!!!





 They have SPURS! Their 'Crested Screamers', they never screamed tho  Lol





 SPUR!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 28, 2012)

COOL pics!!  That looks like fun!!


----------



## Godsgrl (Sep 28, 2012)

You are really close on the crocodilian species you saw. He is a gavial. I have only seen them once, and it was....either Tampa Lowry zoo or Busch Gardens. I think the former though. Beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 28, 2012)

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> You are really close on the crocodilian species you saw. He is a gavial. I have only seen them once, and it was....either Tampa Lowry zoo or Busch Gardens. I think the former though. Beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing with us.


I actually think you are correct. I was thinking gharial, but those have much bigger nobs. I think it was listed as a gharial though, who knows. 



			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> COOL pics!!  That looks like fun!!


Thanks! I had lots of fun! My mom kept telling me "Take pics of people!!"  XD. 

I have more pics if anyone wants...


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 29, 2012)

Those are great pics! How exciting to see all of those cool birds in one place.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 29, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Those are great pics! How exciting to see all of those cool birds in one place.


Well we were in a zoo...

Thanks, I took most of them. 


Oh, and if anyone in Alaska wants hens or a SUPER friendly rooster I have some for sale....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 30, 2012)

IT SNOWED IT SNOWED!!  :bun   :bun    '


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 30, 2012)

SNOW!! so when will you see the ground again? here in NC I get real excited when there is even a chance of flurries. Love the snow- just hate the cold!  Post a pi PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 30, 2012)

OK OK I'll get a pic...  

Um, if it stays then probably not again until May, if it melts then whenever it snows again.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 30, 2012)

OK..... It melted.... ugh.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 30, 2012)

dang teaser snow!

Have you always lived in Alaska?

Love your screen name- I have new baby standard Barred Cochins and a Dark Brahma Roo(for the 2 girls). How do your chickens do in the cold cold winters? Are there certain breeds you have to avoid?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 1, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

>


Thanks  
Thanks for the PMs also   
So My mom bought me a pumpkin..
I tried to carve a cat..
It didn't work well so I then I drew, on the other side I drew a typical pumpkin face...
Well now my 'cat' looks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And my used to be square top now looks like this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks to this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(OK so I bribed them to stick their heads in because they wouldn't stop moving so I could take a pic XD)

Aye aye aye goats....


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 1, 2012)

Mine got watermelon today! They have half a rind in their lot they were chomping on and I fed them some by hand after I accidently dumped it in my kitchen floor! They loved it. Even my shy doe Bailey was eating out of my hands.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 1, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Mine got watermelon today! They have half a rind in their lot they were chomping on and I fed them some by hand after I accidently dumped it in my kitchen floor! They loved it. Even my shy doe Bailey was eating out of my hands.


Cute! Yes, they LOVE pumpkin, but turn their nose up at any other sort of veggie.
Wonderful, huh?


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 1, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to try pumpkin with ours when we do jack-o-lanterns this year.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 1, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, what do you usually use?

Last year we threw our pumpkin out and a moose ate it, LOL


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 1, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant I'm going to try giving pumpkins to the goats when we do jack-o-lanterns!  We didn't get around to doing jack-o-lanterns last year, I kept telling DH we needed to get a pumpkin, we kept putting it off and then the season was over for them.  This year I am making sure to get them on time.

ETA: It did cross my mind to try carving the watermelon we got though!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 1, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I see! That sucks. I dunno if I'm gonna go trick o treatin' this year.... Middle schoolers can, right?  

LOL! That'd be hard (but awesome!)


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 2, 2012)

OF COURSE YOU CAN!!! 
I went up until sophomore year of high school when some mean old broad yelled at me....after that I went under the disguise of "babysitting"! This year my suite mates and I will be carving Jackolanterns for the dorm and trick or treating...I'm in college and still doing it so trust me you are FINE.....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 2, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> OF COURSE YOU CAN!!!
> I went up until sophomore year of high school when some mean old broad yelled at me....after that I went under the disguise of "babysitting"! This year my suite mates and I will be carving Jackolanterns for the dorm and trick or treating...I'm in college and still doing it so trust me you are FINE.....


LOL!!! OKie dokie, I'll be doing it!!! FOR SURE!!!

1st Q..... 
what should my costume be?


OOh! I should put a pumpkin on my head and then wear all orange, and I'll be a zombie pumpkin 

But I can't get another pumpkin


----------



## HankTheTank (Oct 2, 2012)

I went for the first time last year 

There's no age limit on AWESOME!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 2, 2012)

Nvm.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 4, 2012)

Oleos eggs hatched!!!  Shes an OK mama, but her chick is soooooo adorable. Already making 'big girl' poops. 


Also, we're selling some of and our rooster, Danny, might go. I dont WANT him to go! ): i love that boy, but we have no use for him since I'll be getting lavender ameracaunas. I dont want him to go!!!!  Should I keep him or let him go? (Say keep him!!!!!)


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 4, 2012)

I would keep him and see how it goes. I have multiple roosters around at all times. Sometimes they get along and sometimes they don't. Right now we have a good mix of guys out there that don't fight with each other. They kind of keep to their own territory and their own group of hens. If one of them starts turning aggressive, they go into rooster purgatory, (a cage) then leave the farm (via the oven, lol).

But you'll have to make sure your new Americauna rooster is fertilizing the eggs you want, so I would imagine you'd have to keep them separate if you want specific breeds. But I would keep Danny since he seems like a nice rooster!

Cute chicks!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 4, 2012)

Chicks are so cute! How many did you get from this hatch?

We have multiple roosters running around. As mentioned - it just depends on the individual birds if it will work or not. Of our approx 30 chickens (they are free range...hard to count!), we have at least 10 roosters. A large number of them are banties, from our batch we got from school this summer ( a classroom hatches them for a learning experience for the kids, then they give them to us). If we have one who aggressive to us, kids or the other birds, he's history. They are a menace, and not any genetics you want to perpetuate. 

Of our standard chickens, 2 are our main roosters, and each maintains his own group of hens. They actually roost, and hang out in separate areas most all the time. They even come in to eat and drink at different times. We had a 3rd rooster, but he was getting mean, and we added the Maran rooster that we really preferred...so back to 2 big boys.


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Oct 4, 2012)

Well the person is coming out in a hour.... I already specified in the ad I'm ancy about selling him and I'll just say "My sister didn't want to sell him, its her chicken" LOL. I can blame the sis!! Oh and they are coming out and will prolly get all 5 of the hens for sale. Which means I'll have 4 hens, 1 rooster, and a serema pair, LOL! Oh and a chick. LOL! I will never consider seremas chickens LOL. 
At one point we had 3 roosters and 4 hens.... hehe, it was a prob! So we kept the best boy (wish we would've kept them all tho  All we had to do was get some more hens!! ) 

So yeah, we'll keep her.

Oh and sass ate a BUNCH of horse feed (mom got 'goat grain' from Walmart.... it was 16% sweet feed for horses. Ugh. So we feed them a handful a day of it) and had a bunch of poops this morning, but we gave her (me , my mom, and a lot of strength) bakingsoda water and she has normal poops again!!  


Only 1 chick, but shes sooo adorable. Oh, and her mom gets to live inside of our house with her


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 4, 2012)

OH MAH GAWD!!

So I e-mailed Toni-Marie asking about the ohikis again, and she said "Ok, just call me back or e-mail', which basically means shes still willing to offer the ohikis.


Oh, and did I forget to mention, My parents said YES to ohikis !!? ???? 


                      

TELL ME WHEN TO SHUT UP!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Oct 5, 2012)

great!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 6, 2012)

So y'all remember when I mentioned a friend bringing a toggenburg doe and her wether over? 

Yeah, they're here, they're HUGE, and I NEVER want a big goat!! 


THEY'RE SCARY!! Friendly, make ADORABLE sounds, but they're SO freakin' big I'm freakin' scared!!!! I tried to touch mamas udder and she tried to kick me!!

I love them tho!

They're scary!
I love them!
They're scary!

I LOVE THEM!! (end of conversation said to self)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 7, 2012)

Heres the goats!!  The whiter one is the wether baby, hes SO big yet younger then sass ! Oh and BOY does he have energy!!! He LOVES to spring around randomly (which causes uncomfortable comfort level due to the fact your wondering 'Is he gonna run into me?????' )





 The male has wattles, but he also has a big lump under / near them, Normal for a goat with wattles???? 





 My smilin' baby! <3 I LOVE her!! <3 <3 <3
Oh, and she tried to pick a fight with the bigger goats, along wit Chugiak 





 She looks like a freakin' baby!! 
Oh, and the chick is GREAT! Shes sooooo adorable!!









Her udder seems to have OK attatchments.... But it wasn't too full so I dunno. I'm gonna try and milk her in the morning with the help of my mom -> shes a bit ancy about her udder being touched.

It'll be my first time milking AND getting goat milk!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 7, 2012)

The lump on the wether is a milk goiter


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 7, 2012)

I love wattles.  So these are not your goats?  Are you borrowing them?


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Oct 11, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> The lump on the wether is a milk goiter


You might have as well just said that in Chinese.

Huh????

I hate wattles. I mean, they're OK, and I wouldn't cut them off ever, but if I say, had a couple does and one had wattles, unless she has a very good excuse to be kept, I wouldn't breed her. I mean, I'm GUESSING wattles are heridatory xD 


Nope, not ours. Our friend is getting them when she finishes her friend. 

OK, I got a Q. My friend wants to breed this doe, but is unsure to milk her why shes preggo... I've heard some of you do, so if you do, how long do you milk before you dry up the doe and let her rest???


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 11, 2012)

Sugarbushdraft said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When goats are drinking milk, they sometimes develop a milk goiter (a.k.a milk neck, which is just a pouch-like lump under their throat).

Why do you dislike wattles? I think they're cute! And yes, they are a recessive genetic trait (but recessive so not all babies get them).

Oh and I normally dry up the doe two months before breeding so I suggest she dries her up as soon as she can. I've noticed when I wait longer to dry the doe up, I have more trouble keeping the proper weight on her- they get skinny(and plus you want her to be able to give nutrients to a growing fetus- even though if the goat is in good health, you shouldn't have a problem).

Edited to add: Your friend's doe is a Toggenburg? I think she looks like an Alpine, but what do I know- I specialize in Nubians.


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Oct 11, 2012)

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> Sugarbushdraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOooh, OK, I understand now. See SheepGirl, you have to EXPLAIN things to the dummy 

Their... weird. I mean, its a fleshy thing off the neck. I'm OK with bird wattles (considering chicken wattles are 111% different then PIGEON wattles, which both of those are like 200% then GOAT wattles. Gosh, why must there be so many wattles??) because its natural. But really, its a piece of skin, hanging off the neck. Its weird. I dunno. I can tolerate them, and are OK with them, wouldn't turn down a good buck or doe, but if I can, I'd rather not have wattle genes in a flock.

OK, I'll tell the owner that. I think she wants spring babies, but by the time she gets to breeding her for spring babies, she should be dried up. Ya the doe is in good health, shes a bit of a hard keeper, has sucken in hips n' all. 

Lol, ya, her beard (It took me SO long to figure out that all toggenburgs have beards.. Thats why I loved them -beards are adorable-, but for someone reason it didn't registir in my mind...) is like fallen out but her coloring and stuff matches toggenburgs. Her kid is a alpine x toggenburg tho I think. Not 100% sure.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm getting ameracaunas !!  In the spring, but my mom apporved it !!   

Oh, and here a pic of one of the person roosters


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 13, 2012)

That is a pretty rooster!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 14, 2012)

OK so Siella is a alpine..... TGT was correct...


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 14, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> OK so Siella is a alpine..... TGT was correct...


Cool!


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 14, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> I'm getting ameracaunas !!  In the spring, but my mom apporved it !!
> 
> Oh, and here a pic of one of the person roosters
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/602439_338622996234216_185840793_n.jpg


Beautiful! ^ I love lavender Ameracaunas!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 16, 2012)

ITS SNOWIN' ITS SNOWIN' ITS STICKIN' ITS LIKE 2" DEEP ITS SNOWIN' ITS SNOWIN' ITS AWESOME !!!!!     :bun  OH YA! IN YA FACE !!   :bun :bun
Also we MIGHT be able to get 1-2 ND bucks... REGISTIRED !!!! Buuuuuuuuut, how practical is 2 bucks for ONE doe? And, well, we HAVE the means to keep them, and could get them for near free, but...

Ya I need them.

No one offers stud service (except for one pig. Can pigs and goats create hybrids????) , so basically only getting a buck is gonna happen. 

I need more does.....


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha, I know that feeling! Once every couple years it snows before halloween but usually we have to wait till the weekend before thanksgiving.


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Oct 16, 2012)

Well its SUPPOSED to snow before like Sept. or October !!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 17, 2012)

WE MIGHT GET A FREAKIN ' BUCK !!

HES REGISTERED !!





This is 'Starbuck', isn't he ADORABLE ?? Hes not CAE or CL tested, however both mommy and dad were CAE negative, but it was 5 years ago. I'll take that risk. Oh, and hes $250 !!  TOO MUCH  ! For me at least. But my friend knows the seller and might be able to get him a bit cheaper.

BTW, this is Willy, his dad









Hes very photogentic as you can see 

And YES, 1 buck for 1 doe is PLENTY fine. I'll just keep like 3 doe kids until I have enough, and get a new boy, to breed them, since I want milk, not meat. Or in/linebreeding


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 17, 2012)

Love his goatee! and his color too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 17, 2012)

Like the goat   The snow...well...not so much...LOLOLOL...grew up on the Saskatchewan prairie and have dealt with enough snow for 3 lifetimes!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 17, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Like the goat   The snow...well...not so much...LOLOLOL...grew up on the Saskatchewan prairie and have dealt with enough snow for 3 lifetimes!


LOL

Yes, I LOVE him ! Blue eyes and everything !


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh ya.

In ya face.

I know own Starbuck  

My mom bought him without me knowing.


We pick him up on Sat. or Sun. 

Oh ya. 

In ya face. 


     :bun       :bun     :bun    :bun      :bun


----------



## HankTheTank (Oct 18, 2012)

That's awesome! I wish MY mom would buy me a goat..... 

I admire his beard a lot! I have this weird thing about beards...don't ask. I just love a goat with an impressive beard 

And are those BLUE EYES I spy?!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 18, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> That's awesome! I wish MY mom would buy me a goat.....
> 
> I admire his beard a lot! I have this weird thing about beards...don't ask. I just love a goat with an impressive beard
> 
> And are those BLUE EYES I spy?!


LOL ! Yes, I'm SO excited. I really have NO idea why she bought him though!

Lol ! I'm with you on that, a  goat with a impressive beard is my goat 

Why, YES THEY ARE ! :bun I'm trying to figure out blue eye genetics because his dad was brown eyed, unsure if his mom was brown or blue eyed tho,because I know they can have the rescessive gene. 
So YES, those are MY blue eyes !!!

Noooo ! I have to wait until Sunday to get him


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 19, 2012)

Yay for Starbuck!!!   Yay for mom for getting him.   Obviously she was mesmerized by his blue eyes and general awesome handsomeness!  Congratulations.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 19, 2012)

He is gorgeous indeed! Love beards also. Congrats!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 20, 2012)

So we got him yesterday !  I don't have any new pics but he is skiddish from humans, but will also follow you around like a puppy ! Hes bi-polar. lol. Also hes mean to the wethers, not overly mean, but strict, but he also doesn't like Siella (alpine doe) ! ! ! So basically he loves Sass only, and Sass worships him. But she isn't in heat, otherwise she'd be bred by now. lol. I'm guessing Siella isn't either. Oh, and he BITES ! I'll be feeding him, say, grain, but he'll grab your hand with his lips and the other day he pulled off my glove ! Ugh, any tips?

Oh, and his registration papers say 

_'Number in birth Males_ _1_ _Females__2_

So... that means hes a triplet, RIGHT??? Oh, and, I need to mail in the bill of sale, but it has a thing that it says 'Agas members ___ Non members __' What is that about? 

He is a sweety, and I love him, but he has a mind of his own for sure !


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 20, 2012)

I just HAD to, didn't I? Becuase she is living up to her name SUPER well !

I just saw Sass get bred, and she has white goo on her bum -.-
So, she DOES in fact have a silent heat, AND she doesn't get' tail flashy happy giddy' whatever when she sees a buck.

So just GREAT.

Ok, so if she took NOW, (7 months, a bit earlier then I would've liked but she is in good shape) when would she be due? And what kind of shots do I need to give her and when? (CDT, uh, any others?) 

Just great

Oh, and she 'hunched', after breeding, this is a sign of it being succesful, right? 




Great,


Juuuust great


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 20, 2012)

Smack him in the nose. You could also spray him with a water bottle, in the face.

Yes, he was a triplet then. 

You need to fill out all the info on the bill of sale and so does the previous owner. Is you are a member then you check no.  You are not a member. btw the prices will be higher if you are not a member. Are you sure it is AGAS? Do you mean ADGA, NDGA, AGS?

She should be due in 150 days from the breeding date. She could kid anywhere from 145-155 days though. So just past mid March then.
She shouldn't need a shot until 30 days before her due date, and then you would give her a CDT shot. Be sure that she always has fresh, clean water.

Yes, that is a good sign. I would breed her again tomorrow if you can. She may go into another heat in 7-10 days and rebreed then too.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 20, 2012)

Having a buck in with does will bring them into heat. I'm surprised it was that quick though. I was just talking about breeding with my dad today because I had to ask him about when is the earliest we can get the buck we are borrowing from him here. I told him honestly I have no clue when my does go into heat, and he said the buck will actually bring them into heat. I'd watch her for sure though to see if this first breeding actually settled. Sometimes the first one doesn't settle and they will come back into heat the next month as well. Or maybe sooner. Go with what Straw Hat said on that point since I haven't bred my own goats yet.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, a buck can bring them into heat in a second. lol When I first got Caleb and he was put in the other fence (not with he girls) Heidi whet into heat pretty much as soon as I put him out there. She was in heat the weeks before so she wasn't supposed to. So yes bringing a buck around throws them into heat and it can be very quick.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 20, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Smack him in the nose. You could also spray him with a water bottle, in the face.
> 
> Yes, he was a triplet then.
> 
> ...


I didn't *want* her bred at 7 monthes, but I'm OK with it since she is in good condition, she has a bit of a belly (not like Chugiak tho, he is as wide as he is tall, LOL), and a good coat, etc. Starbuck (yay, I don't have to explain hes a buck, LOL) is being run with the does. I wasn't aware that a buck would bring a doe into heat, and I THOUGH/THINK that Sass was in heat like a week ago because she got VERY vocal, but today I see him mount her several times so .... You think its OK? Also Siella, the other doe, has NO interest in him and vice versa. Weird. 

Sorry, its AGS, I guessed what it was. Whats the fee usually for non members? Yes he has filled it out (well his daughter) , and I put my name and everything but unsure what to check, and such. So I'll check 'Nonmember', but how much is it / hard /long to become a member? Could I become one before I send it in, or would I have to send it in then become a member? And could his kids with Sass be registired, or no? 

Thanks. 

Don't worry, Starbuck will be here all week ready to breed on a minutes notice, LOL. 
Oh, and it was funny because I saw him like crane his neck with his tounge out at Sass, yes, its very interesting. LOL. 

Marlo - Another thing to consider is that does, when living together for a period of time, will syncronise their heats, so when one is in heat most of them are I guess, and if you introduce a buck I'd guess they'd all go into heat at once.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 21, 2012)

7 months is not ideal but she should be fine. How long will you run him with them? Can all your does be bred? 
If he is mounting other does and breeding them then they are in heat because they would not allow it if they weren't. 
The one doe that has no interest, she will have interest here soon and he will breed her.

Thought so. I have never used the AGS so I'm not sure. You can look them up and they should have the prices somewhere. Becomeing a member is pretty easy but you will have to print the right stuff off from the site. You do pay to become a member too. Oh and you can fill out what you need to fill out to become a member and send it in with the bill of sale and transfer papers. If you are doing that then you can check yes to the member. 
Depends. Is Sass registered and with who?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 21, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> 7 months is not ideal but she should be fine. How long will you run him with them? Can all your does be bred?
> If he is mounting other does and breeding them then they are in heat because they would not allow it if they weren't.
> The one doe that has no interest, she will have interest here soon and he will breed her.
> 
> ...


Well not sure,  my mom wanted to run him with all the other goats since she though he'd be lonely when all the seperates him and everyone else is a fence but... So he'll be run with them a long time. Yes Siella can be bred, however she may be leaving soon. Its a friends goat however I don't think she minds if she gets bred... 
Well its not happening any time soon it looks like, he brought Sass into heat immediatly but Siella saw him stick his tounge out and just walked away and he stood there with his tougne out bewildered  

OK, I'll look at it. 
Not sure don't know.
So...
No? lol.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 23, 2012)

I HATE MY FRIENDS GOATS ! I HATE THEM, I HATE THEM, I HATE THEM!

THEY HAVE broken EVERY single bin we have to keep goat / chicken feed. ALL we have is ONE good LID ! One has a HUGE hole in the side, THEY BROKE THE LID OF ONE OF THEM, AND MAKE A CRACK IN THE OTHER ! I HATE THE FACT THEY DESTROY EVERYTHING THEY COME IN CONTACT ! Not only that, But they EAT AND DRINK SO freakin' much (more of water because it freezes so fast I have to change practically every 2 hours ! {because I have school for 6 hours both MY goats and THEM have no water for 4 or less hours !! {}

I HATE THEM!
How do I tell her that? I want to just say
"Your goats have broeken both our bins. I want them GONE, get your pen done SOON ,you've said several time 'I'll pick them up by Tuesday", Ya, like 2 weeks ago, you've said that twice! Get them gone, soon, I'm tired of them!"
But its soo mean......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2012)

I would let her know what her goats have done and ask for anything broken to be replaced. Do it nicely. Also nicely remind her that you need the goats to go.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks


that was more a rant, lol, i was POed at that point


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2012)

Her goats sound like a rambunctious bunch.  They climb on things and jump up and down no doubt.  They are frisky and pesky.  A sign of intelligence.  A bit wild perhaps.  And maybe bored.  It would make sense to get them some toys or make some.  Your goats would enjoy them too.  

Boards balanced on spools,  maybe some coffee cans with holes in them so feed can be put in for them to push around and try to get the feed out.   A big giant ball to chase around the field and head but would help.  

You can also go the a local car wash and ask for a blue barrel and then punch big holes in it and put alfalfa cubes in it and let them head butt that around trying to get the alfalfa bits to fall out.  anything to keep them busy and give them something to do.  Make sure the barrel is very clean.  

It's fun to watch them do it too.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll tell her that they need something entertaining (;

Photoshoot !! 






Starbuck, he is LOVELY!





 Hes a friendly one! 





 I love my Sass... 





 Heres Danny, the rooster I was talking about keeping. Hes SUPER sweet





 Aint he purdy?





 Heres Siella, the trouble maker





 Heres Chumlee, hes shy and isn't very trouble maker-er, but pretty cute and gentle. Likes to nibble clothes





 A blurry Chugiak and Starbuck pic 





 OK I think its pretty funny the face he makes after sniffing pee, so I captured an odd pic of it, lol





 Too close boy!





 This is Copper one of our red heelers. Well, the other heeler is Blue (and MUCH smarter, less licky, and less fat) so I guess hes our only red heeler :}









 Heres some Siella udder pics... Good attatchments? So/so? 





 OK so Oleo, our cochin hen, hatched out a chick and here she is. 22 days old. Pretty coloring (mille fluer like)





 OK so Oleo was trying to find her chick and found a good roosting spot... LOL. Best part?





 He didn't care one bit!





 She went broody once Oleo was moved back to the coop after in 'jail' with her chick in the house, so the chick has 2 mums !





 Cute Chumlee pic!





 This is Calico, a serema roo, and his hen, Honeybun, a serema pullet. She reminds the coloring of a silver pheonix, so I LOVE her coloring





Oh, and heres Starbucks scurs, the guy saws them back a little every year or something like that

ETA 1st & 2nd ~ Pics were screwed up!!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 25, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

>


Thanks


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 26, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 26, 2012)

GoatCrazyLady said:
			
		

> Great pics!


x2


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 26, 2012)

Great pics.  I love love love that goat's beard!  My teenage bucks are just starting theirs and my Apollo's is coming in but still needs some length.  I can't wait until they have a beard like that!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 26, 2012)

Fun pictures of the gang


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 26, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Great pics.  I love love love that goat's beard!  My teenage bucks are just starting theirs and my Apollo's is coming in but still needs some length.  I can't wait until they have a beard like that!


Yeah well I went out to feed them and he kept turning his head back and forth and kept rubbing his beard all. over. me. So I had to take a shower I stank, LOL.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 28, 2012)

OK so Starbuck keeps breeding Sass. Like, Sass is standing to be bred and he keeps breeding her :/ Shouldn't she be pregnant by now? Only 2 reasons for her not to take is 
A} Shes barren 
or 
B} She has cysts (how long do heats last??)


So, what do y'all think? I really want her bred but if she doesn't take at all I will just keep them all together, but if she doesn't take this heat (given she doesn't have cysts) I'll just seperate them and see whats going on (I know a goat vet.... yay)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey peoples, how ya been? (Said to no one. LOl)

For the ND's experts, I have 2 Q's/

How long can a ND from a diary line stay in a milk?

&

How much can they give if they're from a dairy line? 

Oh, and I think Sass is barren D:


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 6, 2012)

Sayin hi CBL!  HI  I have been waiting for someone to answer you too. I don't have an answer for you either. 
Try posting in goats stuff, you'll probably be bombarded.   Why do you think Sass  is barren?

Starbuck is a real looker, my Heidi would be smitten! Sass has a darling face.

BTW- my cute barred cochins (6wks) are growing so fast! My blue (named Balou) is a real sweety, 3 wks old today! But my second order of Barred Cochins ARE NOT barred. Mix up....  5 SR Black Cochins. I love em anyway.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 7, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Sayin hi CBL!  HI  I have been waiting for someone to answer you too. I don't have an answer for you either.
> Try posting in goats stuff, you'll probably be bombarded.   Why do you think Sass  is barren?
> 
> Starbuck is a real looker, my Heidi would be smitten! Sass has a darling face.
> ...


You HAVE to post pics of the cochins. lol, I used to have the SWEETEST black cochin (turned out to be a roo though :/ ) and so this year I ordered a black one, and a few different colors...The 'black' one was birchen, LOL
I used to have the most regal blue cochin. She was head hen no doubt. Sadly a fox got her :/ 

Well how long does a heat usually last? Sass let Starbuck mount her for like 2 weeks but now isn't, and 2 weeks or something seems like normal heat time (I thought it was 14 days?? ) and she isn't now :/ So if she weren't barren she would've gotten preggo, or she has cysts and I just don't **See *** him mounting her, or hes just pushy


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 7, 2012)

Does will go into heat every 18-21 days. Their actually heat will last anywhere from 24-48 hours to a couple days. I know with Bailey I noticed her in heat last month and she was in heat for a couple days it seemed. I'm going off how long the wethers acted like bucks with her for heat length. It's possible Sass may let the buck mount her for a while but until she is actually stands for him to breed her the mounting is just playing or a dominance thing. She also may not settle the first time. Honestly with her being as young as she is I wouldn't worry too much about her not being bred right now if she isn't yet, it will give her time to grow up a little more. JMHO. What I am doing and what you should probably do is write down when your doe comes in heat and wait 18-21 days to see if she comes back in heat. If she doesn't come back in heat you can assume she is bred. I marked on my calendar when I saw Bailey in heat last and counted 18-21 days from that time to determine when she should come back in heat. According to my calculations she should be coming back into heat next week. I'll see next week if the buck we have here now shows interest in her and gets her bred. Now Dixie I have no clue about. I haven't seen her come into a heat here. Just have to wait and see with her.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 7, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Does will go into heat every 18-21 days. Their actually heat will last anywhere from 24-48 hours to a couple days. I know with Bailey I noticed her in heat last month and she was in heat for a couple days it seemed. I'm going off how long the wethers acted like bucks with her for heat length. It's possible Sass may let the buck mount her for a while but until she is actually stands for him to breed her the mounting is just playing or a dominance thing. She also may not settle the first time. Honestly with her being as young as she is I wouldn't worry too much about her not being bred right now if she isn't yet, it will give her time to grow up a little more. JMHO. What I am doing and what you should probably do is write down when your doe comes in heat and wait 18-21 days to see if she comes back in heat. If she doesn't come back in heat you can assume she is bred. I marked on my calendar when I saw Bailey in heat last and counted 18-21 days from that time to determine when she should come back in heat. According to my calculations she should be coming back into heat next week. I'll see next week if the buck we have here now shows interest in her and gets her bred. Now Dixie I have no clue about. I haven't seen her come into a heat here. Just have to wait and see with her.


Thanks Marl, I wasn't worrying, just thinking. I marked down the first few days I saw her stand for being bred. Wish I could seperate them for a few more months but we only have 1 shelter right now.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 24, 2012)

So I have strep throat.
I missed curling on Tuesday.
AND NOW, because of STUPID FREAKIN' STREP THROAT, I can't go to the Rookie Spiel tomorrow.

I HATE DISEASES, WHOEVER  -OR WHATEVER (depending on your religion) - INVENTED THEM MUST BE STUPID

REASONS WHY DISEASES ARE STUPID -
1) Rarer, endangered animals would have a higher chance of living
2) More common animals could be hunted more.
3) Less people would deal through grief

AND YES DISEASES DO KEEP POPULATIONS DOWN BUT FREAKIN' RIGHT NOW I HATE THEM


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 24, 2012)

Aww hope you feel better soon CBL.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 24, 2012)

Disease weeds out the weak,

so the strong survive.

Be strong.

DonnaBelle

P.S. good time to read a good book, try Killing Lincoln or Killing Kennedy by Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 24, 2012)

Feel better soon  

Strep is awful, isn't it


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks y'all

Yes, strep sucks. But its jsust THAT MUCH better that both me and my mom are pretty sucepstible 







Oh and this made my day XD


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 25, 2012)

I hope you are feeling better soon...and that picture is hilarious!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 29, 2012)

Got a goose! We actually got her a while ago XD, but I didn't want to say anything till I had pics ^.^












Any ideas on breed? I was thinking embden, but my friend doesn't think so because shes very sweet, and 'embdens are never nice or sweet' 
Oh and she laid! (from left to right, Goose egg, brahma/RIR/standard hen egg, cochin (bantam) egg, serema egg, 'Oops egg' )





Thanks for the hugs y'all


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh and me holding the egg ^.^


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a big egg, congrats on the goose


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 29, 2012)

We've had goose eggs weigh more than 7 1/2 ounces. That's 213 grams. A large chicken egg is 50 grams.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 29, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> that is a big egg, congrats on the goose


Thanks! I love her, shes kinda reserved but sweet.

Ya, we have to boil it for 15 min.! O:


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> We've had goose eggs weigh more than 7 1/2 ounces. That's 213 grams. A large chicken egg is 50 grams.


WOW!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hope the strep is gone and that you are feeling back to good health 

Congrats on your goose...and that egg is huge!  I'm glad your goose is reserved and sweet...I was attacked by a flock of geese as a kid and to this day I'm afraid to get near one...their wings are mighty powerful


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 29, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Hope the strep is gone and that you are feeling back to good health
> 
> Congrats on your goose...and that egg is huge!  I'm glad your goose is reserved and sweet...I was attacked by a flock of geese as a kid and to this day I'm afraid to get near one...their wings are mighty powerful


Oh yes they are!! Those wings can be dangerous for sure. I like geese but they can be a pain for sure. Nice geese are generally great though. Pick grass and hand feed it to her. Geese will stand there all day and eat from your hands so they don't have to yank the grass themselves. lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 29, 2012)

My Grandfather had so many interests when he retired and one was hatching out goose eggs and having them imprint on him...which they did...followed him around everywhere in a line...he'd lie down on the lawn and they were all over him and loved him.  They looked pretty sweet and one day I went in with them alone and was pretty young at the time and they totally attacked me...the biting hurt, but those wings beat the heck out of me and I was down and luckily my Grandfather heard the ruckus and came and saved me.  I wasn't to go in there, but...I just wasn't a really well behaved kid


----------



## elevan (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice looking goose, congrats


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 29, 2012)

Your goose is pretty.  As for breed, it is really hard to say.  Looking at the picture, she has orange feet and bill, white all over. My guess would be an Embden.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes. I've tried picking her up and those wings are a pain if I don't have them under control, LOL.

BonBean ~ I'm GUESSING, you learned your lesson? LOL. I love geese, and this spring had a little gal imprinted on me. Just had to 'honk' and she'd follow me every where. Got the turkeys to follow me too (LOVE turkeys, BTW, they are AWESOME), through the snow, woods, whereever. Loved that goose, but a fox got her... :/ 

I'm thinking embden, yes.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 30, 2012)

Gosh, I guess I have never seen a goose egg before.  That is huge!  How frequently do they lay?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 30, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Gosh, I guess I have never seen a goose egg before.  That is huge!  How frequently do they lay?


I have French Telouse, Brown Chinese and Tufted Romans.  When they are laying they lay one every day or every other day.  However, their lay period is relatively short.  We love them for baking.  We assume that a regular egg is 2.5 ounces.  So if we need three eggs, we look for 7.5 ounces of egg, which is about normal for our goose eggs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2012)

We have/had Toulouse and Brown Chinese too! We sold our Toulouse breeding pair , which I now regret! Our geese lay 45-60 eggs then stop. They are seasonal layers. The eggs are DELICIOUS!!! Bakeries love to buy duck and geese eggs. Geese are very profitable! Our geese are excellent sitters/brooders but became highly aggressive while growing their babies. The ganders are awesome parents too! There is no real cost too them, they eat nothing but forage! Their meat sells for top $ so do their eggs.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 30, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my friend is shocked shes laying, LOL. I thought they were like chickens, they have light, they lay, weird. She lays like once a week, she was laying 4 months ago or so, and then stopped. I'm happy to have eggs anyways, LOL.


Sooo... My dad hates Starbuck (nearly broke his grill ~ REALLY, my dad should've had that stupid gate that he put on the porch up since Starbuck DOES scratch his horns (I call them horns even tho their scurs - they LOOK like horns...) on stuff. Plus , he made the gate -its annoying to me, BTW, - SO USE THE DANG THING!) and so does my mom. Well I guess they were talking and my dad said 'He'd rather have a PBP (pot belly pig, he didn't say PBP I'm just gonna shorten it XD)', well my mom said she said 'But it'd freeze outside, their small ya know' and I guess my dad said 'Their indoor pigs!' Which, I'm GUESSING, means that I could get a PBP if I get rid of Starbuck ^.^. I L.O.V.E pigs, I love the smell, the curiosty, but big pigs scare me. Which is why since I saw the guy who we got Starbuck from had a PBP that wasn't obese, that was thin, I wanted one since. So I'm gonna jump on this, and ask my dad if we get rid of Starbuck, if I could get a PBP. It'd be an indoor pet, I'D LIKE to get it when it was a piglet (preferably a neutered boar < umm?? wether, XD? > but a sow <Uhh, starts with a g..... Umm....... Gabby?LOL XD,> would be OK. Full grown also OK ) I also want to potty train it. Thats possible, right? Plus it'll have to be living with 2 some-what aggressive dogs. They aren't 'Kill kill kill kill' type dogs but their both heelers (Australian cattle dogs - got a blue and a red ^.^) so their very dominance orinated so they do fight sometimes (the worst injury that's happened is now the male has a floppy ear from a bite - no injuries, just broke the cartilage. In all fairness hes usually on the lower rank, so when we got a husky he would always fight her and once she just bit his ear and made it flop. VERY cute, BTW, XD, ) And I'm kinda worried that the pig would be injured if one of the dogs got a bit too aggressive with it, what do y'all think? One hand I'm worried for the pig on the other is a PIG, it has TEETH, I should be worried for the DOG, LOL. (Another reason to get a piglet, to socialize it to dogs).

So, what do you y'all think? I would have him on a feeding plan so he wouldn't get obese (poor dogs, they won't have 24/7 food anymore, lol), he would probably sleep on a towel on the ground in, eh, maybe my bedroom or the dining room? He might get lonely by himself but not sure if I want a pig sleeping in my room, XD.  So I want your guy's TRUE opinions, should I get one?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 30, 2012)

Potbellies are a lot of fun! They are smart too! I have some, but they live outside. I taught them to come, lay down, roll( but they can't quite make it all the way over), and also to lead with a harness! Because they are outside, I haven't house trained them, but I have a neighbor who has some house trained ones. They learn really fast.
Lol, they actually love to snuggle, especially the in the house pigs! Pigs are very clean and hate to be dirty so are easy to clean up after.
I find them to be very mild temperd, not aggressive at all, so, if your dogs tried to push your pig around, the pig will probably get the bad end. The neutered boars are the easiest going of all!
If your parents will let you, you would probably love a potbelly piglet!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 30, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Potbellies are a lot of fun! They are smart too! I have some, but they live outside. I taught them to come, lay down, roll( but they can't quite make it all the way over), and also to lead with a harness! Because they are outside, I haven't house trained them, but I have a neighbor who has some house trained ones. They learn really fast.
> Lol, they actually love to snuggle, especially the in the house pigs! Pigs are very clean and hate to be dirty so are easy to clean up after.
> I find them to be very mild temperd, not aggressive at all, so, if your dogs tried to push your pig around, the pig will probably get the bad end. The neutered boars are the easiest going of all!
> If your parents will let you, you would probably love a potbelly piglet!


Well our dogs are gentle with the chickens *cough cough* scared *cough cough*, so I assume they'd be the same. 

Ugh, dad says I need to wait till spring DX. Well, if we get him as a outdoor pig, I will slowly turn him into and indoor pig ^.^ Otherwise goats will be his winter companions.


i saw your from Canada ~ How do the pigs fair the winter?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 30, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do awesome! Even if it is -40 degrees C, as long as they have a shed or barn with lots of hay/straw!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 30, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm excited :3


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 1, 2012)

That's exciting about the PBP!

You know, I have the one BIG outside Vietnamese pig and the 2 inside little teacup piggies. I love them as pets, they are so funny and so cute. But let me tell you some of the things I have experienced with the inside pigs and the dogs, etc. First of all, the piggies are PIGS and their main goal in life is to find food, lol.  I have to feed them in a separate room than the dogs. I separate them at feeding time because the piggies would go right after the dog food. The dogs are already aggravated with the pigs, because the pigs come up and snorkle in their faces looking for crumbs. The dogs growl at them. And I'm talking about my schnauzer and chihuaha/yorkie mix. Our Catahoula Leopard dog wants nothing to do with them, and so I keep them apart always because Ink would bite their heads off if he got aggravated. They have no fear of the dogs and won't keep their distance.  Ink has growled at them a few times and that was enough for me to just keep them apart. Ink spends most of his time outside though so it's not a problem. They get along great with the cat!

They have been trained to use the cat littler box, but don't always use it. They started peeing under the kitchen table and now they go back to that spot repeatedly. Supposedly if they smell where they've peed once, they will always go back to that spot over and over again. I haven't been able to break them of that yet. And they pee A LOT. I mean quantity. And poop, again quantity. So even if they are using a litter box it needs to be cleaned out regularly. I use the pine nuggets which work well and help keep the smell down. Some people have their pigs trained to just go potty outside, which is cool.  Oh, and you can't use regular cat litter because they snorkle around in it, and if they eat any it will clump in their bellies and cause a blockage.

Also, pigs love to root around in things. They love to drag shoes, socks, whatever around, and into their nesting box. They have ripped up the linings of the doggie beds and pulled the stuffing into their nesting box. They have tried to root around under the floor boards and have ripped off a few pieces of wood on the floor. They've pulled up a flagstone on the porch trying to root around under there. They've also ripped the binding off a few old books on the bookshelf. They are basically like having a puppy around!

Anyways, those have been some of my experiences so far. I hope you can get the pig, and just wanted to let you know some of the things to watch out for.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 1, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> That's exciting about the PBP!
> 
> You know, I have the one BIG outside Vietnamese pig and the 2 inside little teacup piggies. I love them as pets, they are so funny and so cute. But let me tell you some of the things I have experienced with the inside pigs and the dogs, etc. First of all, the piggies are PIGS and their main goal in life is to find food, lol.  I have to feed them in a separate room than the dogs. I separate them at feeding time because the piggies would go right after the dog food. The dogs are already aggravated with the pigs, because the pigs come up and snorkle in their faces looking for crumbs. The dogs growl at them. And I'm talking about my schnauzer and chihuaha/yorkie mix. Our Catahoula Leopard dog wants nothing to do with them, and so I keep them apart always because Ink would bite their heads off if he got aggravated. They have no fear of the dogs and won't keep their distance.  Ink has growled at them a few times and that was enough for me to just keep them apart. Ink spends most of his time outside though so it's not a problem. They get along great with the cat!
> 
> ...


OK maybe it would be best if we kept them outside then.... LOL.


Yup, they L.O.V.E. dog food and food in general. We raised up 2 pigs when I was like 9 or something. Or was it 2009? No idea. LOL. I think it had a 9 somewhere, XD. I liked them but they were soo freakin' big! 

Thats a lot of ripping up stuff xD, yeah if they did no way would I 'slowly turn them into house pigs'.

Also I keep saying 'them' (dunno why) but a pig can be by itself with other animal companions, right?


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 2, 2012)

Our PB Bailey was an only pig. We trained her just like a dog - and she did really well. She was an outside pig, but had free range in our yard. Maybe we just lucked out, but we trained her not to root in the yard - not even in the 2 yard ponds we have. She was such a GOOD pig!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 2, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Our PB Bailey was an only pig. We trained her just like a dog - and she did really well. She was an outside pig, but had free range in our yard. Maybe we just lucked out, but we trained her not to root in the yard - not even in the 2 yard ponds we have. She was such a GOOD pig!


How do you train them not to root? Actually rooting COULD be good in some cases ~ We have a garden that would DEFINITELY benefit from a rooting pig XD

Uggghhhhhh..... Mom doesn't want a PBP. Shes OK with PIGS, but not veintamese P's (G is sticky so I'll avoid using' it in my sentences, XD except where auto correct will help... XD) , >.< Uhhh.... Ya..... No. We're getting a PBP, not a large P, a small one. I LOVE P's, but not large ones. They scare me XD. So yeah, I want a PBP, I think my mom doesn't want one because they are fat buuuuutt....

OH! And if I sell Starbuck I might be able to score both a P and a goose, preferably a gander since we already have a female ^.^


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 2, 2012)

So y'all know how I was feelin better? Well.... Went to the doc'. My mom's friend husband's is a nurse, and when she mentioned I had been sick for so long she said it could be a BUNCH of things (Basset Hospital is crappy XD) So we went there.. They checked me for the flu, diabetes (I had been dehydrated a LOT) and strep. I was negative for flu and diabetes (WOOT) but have strep DX. If I didn't have any they would've seen if I had Mono. WTC?? I was like WHAT? when my mom mentioned that.. I know its not the kissing disease but either way.... DX

OH and right now I feel like crap. Have a headache, sometimes a fever, and my throat freakin' hurts, so drinking hurts, BUT I'M FREAKING DEHYDRATED!!! I HATE STREP, I HATE IT I HATE IT!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

Well now you know what you have, a round of antibiotics and you'll be feeling better soon! You have been sick for a while now!

I wish I could take Starbuck!!! 

something tells me you all are gonna wish you had him back after you've had your PBP for a bit! 

Hope you get some rest and feel better soon CBL!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry you're sick   Strep is not something to fool with, and please take ALL your antibiotics...have seen people stop them once they start feeling better and it come's back stronger!  

Stay hydrated, even when it hurts to drink...better than an IV...and hope you get better soon


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 2, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Sorry you're sick   Strep is not something to fool with, and please take ALL your antibiotics...have seen people stop them once they start feeling better and it come's back stronger!
> 
> Stay hydrated, even when it hurts to drink...better than an IV...and hope you get better soon


x2 and it can turn into worse things.  My mother developed a heart infection because she did not treat her strep in her 20s.  She had long term damage and just had to have a tissue ablation last year to eliminate the arrhythmias caused by it.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 2, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Well now you know what you have, a round of antibiotics and you'll be feeling better soon! You have been sick for a while now!
> 
> I wish I could take Starbuck!!!
> 
> ...


Hey, I'd do shipping, LOL. So long as I get a hitch-hike... My BFF is in NC (your in NC, right?)

So long as I get a BLUE EYED baby out of this, I'm all good. Hes sweet, but he stiiiinks.... lol.

Yesh, I will take all of my anti-biotics. Need to take it 3 times a day. Bleh. At least its pills though, can take 'em with puddin' :-] 

Thanks for the hugs  (  Pearce for your mom  )


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh and Starbuck is a B/b and Sass is b/b so I don't know if we'll get a blue eyed baby, LUCKILY Sass was a twin or triplet I believe and Starbuck was a quad so at least we have higher chances of getting multiple babies ^.^


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 3, 2012)

Christmas tree!!!












Both, honestly <3 They're purdy but tasty..... 








Now THAT is a rack!!! XD




OK completely sterio-typical but coming from a girl... So true. LOL. 




I MAY have been bored... Just MAYBE....








OK i MAY have gone crazy... XD

ETA ~
HAD to add this !!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 3, 2012)

OK had to add these 3 too.... XD


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

These are all so great! Where do you find this stuff!? Hilarious.   
The last one with the cougar in the woods.  

..and yeah I'm in NC- where its warm!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

Everyone one of those are so funny. I love the tree and the last one with the cougar. And the Genius one. And the one with the kid shooting and the guys drinking. lol They're all funny.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 3, 2012)

ok...I MUST say....

Those are AWESOME! I especially like the "deer baiting disclaimer"...as it is particularly hilarious!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> ok...I MUST say....
> 
> Those are AWESOME! I especially like the "deer baiting disclaimer"...as it is particularly hilarious!


Oh yeah. That one is great!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 3, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> These are all so great! Where do you find this stuff!? Hilarious.
> The last one with the cougar in the woods.
> 
> ..and yeah I'm in NC- where its warm!


On FaceBook my mom shared a photo from a page called 'Rednecks R us ' and they had a bunch of photos so..... ya.... Lol!

Its -40F out today -.-


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

Not to rub it in CBL but it was 74 here today!! 

Feeling any better yet??


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 3, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Not to rub it in CBL but it was 74 here today!!
> 
> Feeling any better yet??


-.- I WILL command the cold to come to you.. . All I need to do is figure out how to control the weather! (maybe a big fan...?)

Much! Didn't go to school today though...  Had to wait 48 hours before going to school again, so yay...  lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

Is it really -40? lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 3, 2012)

OK sorry for the sudden switch in moods but happened to me in like 2 seconds when my dad said 'Looks like theres something wrong with her neck'


Injured pigeon

I managed to catch her but her neck is gashed. I'm guessing raven, we have one that hangs out around our house.
Any tips on helping her??












Yes, its -40. It freeze dried the blood on her feathers. FREEZING.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

eww sorry about your bird. I hope she lives.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 3, 2012)

I wish I knew something to share.  We tried to save a pigeon once who had minor wounds from our cat but it didn't make it.  I used bluekote to clean the wound area and isolated it in a calm place with water only (sometimes stress can affect the digestive system I figured).  Is that your bird though or a wild one?  Might want to be careful in even touching a wild pigeon, especially since you have your own birds.  If wild, it might be savest and kindest to put it down.  :/


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 4, 2012)

Pigeon Update


Caught the pigeon! Can't see the wound but cleaned off the wound and ut a neck brace on it, shes doing OK. Shes living in the house for now, in a incubator box... I feel bad for her, but I let out her for roaming time so she won't be too sad.


Oh and she has no blood on her anymore, so it looks better


Shes a wild pet pigeon. Shes wild, but a pet pigeon. XD, shes FROM the wild, but her and 2 of her friends live with us, and in spring I will be letting them go in a large flock near a Migratory bird protection field. XD, you can hunt there, but only with a permit, and only for cranes. You can also trap but in the end you can't hunt pigeons, so they'll be safe there. They were given to me by a friend, they were wild-caught pigeons that were being used for teaching his pup to bird-track.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 5, 2012)

CBL if you need some more I have a whole shop full that really need to relocate. Not kidding, you could shoot 100 a day and they would be hatching out more than you shot. Bleh, pretty birds but a totall nusciance. Luckily,  a second or third cousin runs a hunt club so he's going to go catch them.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 5, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> CBL if you need some more I have a whole shop full that really need to relocate. Not kidding, you could shoot 100 a day and they would be hatching out more than you shot. Bleh, pretty birds but a totall nusciance. Luckily,  a second or third cousin runs a hunt club so he's going to go catch them.


Eh I'm picky. I only choose the pretty ones, dark ones, or cute ones ! LOL (Cute ones = 'teens' with fluff that look too pityful to die)

I LOVE pigeons and doves! Yes they poop... A lot (thanks to a sister who was unwilling to catch her, I now have pigeon poop all over my room -.- Ugh!), but I still love them. I actually can't wait till our pair (we have 3, the ones whose injured and 2 who paired up) hatches out some. We'll prob. eat 1 then maybe keep the other if its a male. Then we'd have 2 pairs. 

Hey I'd take a couple, lol. I'm that weird girl... I LOVE an animal but could still shoot it and eat it without flinching, LOL (well a breed / species)


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 5, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> I'm that weird girl... I LOVE an animal but could still shoot it and eat it without flinching, LOL (well a breed / species)


Same with me! As long as it wasn't anyone I knew


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 6, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any'one' 

0.0

As in...
human?

0.0

I'm regretting who I choose to be nice to... 0.0


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 7, 2012)

I meant animals! lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2012)

Just wondering how your feeling. All better yet?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 16, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Just wondering how your feeling. All better yet?


Much. Thanks!! How you been? My throat has been a bit scratchy but otherwise I feel 110% better  

I was grounded the last week so I haven't been on XD


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2012)

Glad your better and off restriction! Now behave yourself, and no more doing things that get you grounded!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS CBL!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Dec 28, 2012)

Good one Elevan

Hey, so guess what ;; 
We have ferrets!!  2 Boys, 1 is albino, and 1 is deaf. The deaf one is brownish-white on his body, with blackish-white on his front shoulder / legs, with a white -yellow head. Very cute! Appearantly bibbed & white headed ferrets are more prone to being deaf. Who wudda thunk? Lol. I'll get some pics reaaal soon.

Hope y'all had a


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 18, 2013)

So sorry for the lack of being on lately. But heres the current updates

I hate school.

We got ferrets. Their SO sweet. Got them a few days before Christmas. An albino boy named Kili, and a deaf, white headed - brownish / gray body boy named Fili. Their sooo sweet. And energetic xD. Oh but Kili [Which makes no sense, btw. Kili the dwarf is YOUNGER then Fili, but Kili the ferret is OLDER. ANY SENSE??!?!?] is sick. He started off really lethargic, but now can't use his back legs :/ He's going to the [not-ferret] vet today, but IDK if they know any about ferrets.  I just hope he gets OK. 
Oh but we saw an ADORABLE one at the store. It was black with a white patch on its head. But I've heard those ones [Like the white headed] are prone to being deaf. Weird. 

We may have to sell the goats. I have REALLY mixed emotions here. One hand, its like DON'T TAKE AWAY MY GOATIES!! But on the other, I may get a ball python if we sell them [the intial cost is expensive, but overall care is pretty cheap]. My dad is heading to WA for a year, and we don't know if we can afford the animals with him gone. 


Oh, and my dad's B-day is tomorrow. :-] Happy b-day


Oh and I'm really sorry I haven't been on, but I've been thinking of y'all.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope your ferret is ok. All will work out on the animal front I think. I hope you had a great Christmas. I have missed you


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2013)

I was worried about you CBL- good to know your ok!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 18, 2013)

LOVE the names for the ferrets!!

Everything will work out with the animals 

Happy birthday to your dad!


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jan 18, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> LOVE the names for the ferrets!!
> 
> Everything will work out with the animals
> 
> Happy birthday to your dad!


Lol! Thanks! I suggested OakenShield [sp?] for Fili the ferret because he was cute. Like Thorin. XD. But then my dad suggested Kili and Fili ^^

Thanks y'all 

Oh and we got him an Ipad, I hope he likes it, xD


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 19, 2013)

HI CBL!

Hmm I hope the ferrets are okay. I can get you in touch with my sister, she is the ferret expert! She has treated many a sick ferret and might have suggestions as to the problem. She has about 10 right now, and she has a ferret rescue group. She has a deaf ferret, too. I think she told me the ones with the white blazes are the ones prone to deafness. Weird. Well good luck and let me know if you want me to put you in touch.

Sorry about school :/ What is it that you don't like about it?

Well, a python? Hmmm, not for me  But if that's what you want, then good luck!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 19, 2013)

Glad to hear from you!

Sorry about school. And about your dad having to be away for so long.

I am sure the animal situation will be best in the long run.... There's always tomorrow (meaning you could always get some goats again if it doesn't work out right now...)

And ferrets are really cool....Ours used to snorkel in their water dish to get the treats we sunk for them!....Sorry about your ferret that isn't feeling well. Hope that turns out OK.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 19, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> HI CBL!
> 
> Hmm I hope the ferrets are okay. I can get you in touch with my sister, she is the ferret expert! She has treated many a sick ferret and might have suggestions as to the problem. She has about 10 right now, and she has a ferret rescue group. She has a deaf ferret, too. I think she told me the ones with the white blazes are the ones prone to deafness. Weird. Well good luck and let me know if you want me to put you in touch.
> 
> ...


Hey Moof!!

That would be PERFECT!! Could I e-mail her or something? We took him to the vet and they don't know, so maybe she'd have some ideas.

My teachers.
Homework.
Students.
SCHOOL basically


Oh I love snakes.


RagDoll ::
I know ^^ Thanks for the help too.
Thats cute XD.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll PM you CBL!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 19, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I'll PM you CBL!


Thanks soo much <3


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jan 24, 2013)

In a rush but..

Kili died :[


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 24, 2013)

oh no  I'm so sorry!  Ferrets are tough. I know from my sis's experiences, you can try and try to keep them going, but they are very fragile.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks y'all. We got another one, though, for Fili's compianship [he seemed lonely]. And its a sweet little [bitey...] girl :3 She's Elf [we decided to go on a Hobbit Theme]. A  dark chocolate color, and gets along with Fili much better then Kili ever did [they never played - Elf & Fili play ALL. THE. TIME. And bite, me, xD, alot]


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 24, 2013)

So... YES.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 24, 2013)

Ferret pic time ^^




OK these are goats. xD.




Is is Kili. I set him in the snow once and he looooved it <3 

Don't know if I have any Fili pics.... *starts to search*




Don't have a Fili pic, but I have a Russian Doll pic!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)

You're a nut CBL!  I love it! You guys have a LOT of snow!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry about your ferret.   LOL at the photos.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 27, 2013)

Moof :
This year we had the very first snow day EVER! It was a blizzard and we got to stay home! In AK we have Rain days xD. [It rains then its ice *everywhere*]


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 5, 2013)

So yes people, I seriously have not been on for that long. I'm sorry. D: I really did miss BYH, but school is so busy D: We have a REALLY stupid teacher too.
So heres whats been going on ;
Sass is due Spring break, her kidding thread is here 

The roosters combs are frost bit, and one has some yellowing D: D: I seriously don't know how we let it get so bad. I feel so bad for them. D: 
We got a BUNCH of chicks, but no one is buying them! We ordered them and were going to sell the extra, but no one is buying them. But their about 4 weeks now. ^^
Also got ducks. DUCKS ARE MESSY. -.- But their older now, and are going to keep about 5 of them. 
ALSO I GOT 6 FANTAIL PIGEONS       4 white, 1 grey, 1 black. Indian fantails. I luv them soooooooooo much <333 
I also got into 4h !!! I'm hoping to show Sass's kids, or dub the serema's comb and then show the pair.
Also our dog, Glacier, got in a fight at the dog sitter, and got 3 staples in her leg. 
Oh and I've had a LOT of drama going on during school. /: Thanks to one b...y friend, I now have 0 friends.  I hate my school. 

I hope everyone is doing well, sorry for the inactivity again. Hope your lives are doing well, and everything is well ^^


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome back CBL! You've had a lots going on. Good, except for the school part.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 5, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Welcome back CBL! You've had a lots going on. Good, except for the school part.


Thanks. And we have! 
Oh and we have had the WARMEST weather EVER! Its been like 30 above, and should be 40 next week!!! <3 LOVE me some warm weather + snow, but I want slosh! I love to swim in the slosh, it gets THAT deep in places. 
Also, I lost my camera so i might not be getting any pics soon D: 
Oh and we still have the same amount of snow, lol. Snow doesnt melt till end of march to begginning of May, sometimes earlier. ^^


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 5, 2013)

I was wondering what happened to you!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 5, 2013)

Missed you, swim in slosh, isn't that freezing to do? Sorry you lost your camera   and I wanted to see pics


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 6, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Missed you, swim in slosh, isn't that freezing to do? Sorry you lost your camera   and I wanted to see pics


Missed y'all too!
Nah! Its usually 40+ out so its really warm. 
*hugs* I'll get pics, no worries, but it'll be on my mum's camera ^^


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 6, 2013)

40+ is freezing I like my water and air to be 80+  on pics


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 6, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 40+ is freezing I like my water and air to be 80+  on pics


You southern are wimps!  I love water thats 40+, esp. when its been -30 for the past 6 months. LOL.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 6, 2013)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome back 

I grew up on the cold Saskatchewan Prairies, and now in the south...and I admit it...have always been a weather wimp


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 6, 2013)

Swimming in slosh sounds AWESOME!! It doesn't get as cold in NY as it does around you but it gets pretty cold. I think I'm the only one around here who likes it!

I was beginning to think the aliens had gotten you, you haven't been on in so long


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 10, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Swimming in slosh sounds AWESOME!! It doesn't get as cold in NY as it does around you but it gets pretty cold. I think I'm the only one around here who likes it!
> 
> I was beginning to think the aliens had gotten you, you haven't been on in so long


It is!! At our school, every year we get a pond in the yard next to the school yard, and I'm short so I always can swim through it! XD. And I always 'fall' on 'accident' in it, just cause its fun 

LOL. 
Oh, and here are some sassy and other stuff pics 
And thanks for the welcomes guys!! <3 

Chillin' in mah nest 
'Dis my nest, Foo 
Copper! The Australian cattle dog, a mix of a Blue heeler and a red heeler (Heeler = nickname for those who don't know XD) 
Glacier! Blue Heeler, a brat too, love her though <3 
Chugiak's Nest 
This goose started off perfectly white. Then turned brown. Then was white again. Now shes brown, -,- she has hygene issues 
HIIIIIIII 
Smooch? 
Awkward udder shot because she HATES her udder being touched. -,- 
Mumbo Jumbo 
*Ooof, I'm too fat to walk* (Its been her motto since she gained her first lb..... lazy brat... lol) 
Thats Glacier compared to a pile of snow ^^ 
Your VERY first time outside, what do you do? Stand there and pout, OF COURSE! 
This Cinnamon Queen hybrid stood all proud for like a minute, but flew and landed the exact second I wanted to take a pic -,- 
Waaaaah 
Goofy Sass 


Oh, and its beeen SUPPPPPEEEERR room lately. like from 30-40 above


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 11, 2013)

Guys, guess what?!! We have MORE babies due soon.





This girl, Oleo, (who is the one that hatched that chick, the chick didn't live, sadly, she wasn't the greatest mom, but was determined to hatch a chick, but after a bit she just got tired of it i guess, lol) decided she wants to hatch chicks.  We most likely are not going let her hatch them out, we have chicks coming (from hatchery) here soon and we'll prob. just give her those ^^


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 17, 2013)

So. We have to sell the goats.
)':
My dad makes $1000 less per check, (hes in the army and they forced him to move to WA for a year before her retires ;u; ), and we just can't afford them )':
My mom is going to let me keep Sass's kids, if theres any doelings, and just bottle raise them then sell
But still.... )':


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the goats.  Finances are tight foe everyone right now.  I hope things get better in school.  Remember, this is only a small part of your life.  Anyone who says "high school is the best years of your life" must have a pretty sad life.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 18, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the goats.  Finances are tight foe everyone right now.  I hope things get better in school.  Remember, this is only a small part of your life.  Anyone who says "high school is the best years of your life" must have a pretty sad life.


Yeah, not surprising. And who ever mentioned high school? xD 

Also, the 'limiting out budget' hasn't gone too well. Got a pig ^^ His name (not chosen by us) is Peta, but my mom HATES it. yay! lol! Its mah little rebellion XD. Honestly I don't care, hes just gonna be sold at the fair. Such a sweet though! <3 Any idea on his breed/s/ ? 












Also those lines are harness lines ;; His old owners kept a harness on him all the time (i guess) and then took it off, and it rubbed so he has harness lines /: They said it was a bit tight, but it must have been SUPER tight...


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cute pig, poor baby about the harness.  

And I meant to just say "school", sorry.


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry about the goats 

I know _nothing_ about pigs, but he's pretty cute!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks <3 I love him, lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Apr 8, 2013)

ANYWHO!
NOT SELLING GOATS! <33
In fact, we're keeping more. We're going to keep Chitna, Sass's daughter, Kenai, Chitna's half sister (same dad, but Kenai's mom was an alpine), and we may or may not keep Chito (to breed w/ Siella or as a wether prob. breed then wether XD), and we may or may not keep Sass. She's gotten very standoffish, and absolutely hates everyone but Chitna. So yeah. And we may do a buck swap for Chito so both places can get new genetics. If we don't keep Sass we may look for another doe. So yup, goats moving ahead here!
And we're gonna build a barn in the summer. We just need palettes, is all. (YES PALETTES, I LIKE CANADA!) lol, I put an ad on CL for palettes and my mom was like 'You spelled palettes weird...' and my canadian friend was like 'She spelled it the Canadian way, lol! But it seems weird to spell it paletts *shrug* or is it Paletes? DX I'm so confused, cause i though the proper spelling was Palettes ?!?!? XD lol
Getting more ducks tomorrow, 30, assorted from Ideal Poultry. We also have 2 month old chickens who need to lay now, and one chicken who is this |-| close to being butchered. She keeps going into the pigeon coop (aka her old coop) and keeps eating the eggs their sitting on (that i want to hatch and sell), and now she's injured one. So next time shes in there, I'm 
A) Grabbing the ax
B) Giving her to the neighbor and saying 'KIIIIIILLLLLLLL'
Shes an old chicken who hasn't even layed since last year. Not friendly at all, at least our other old hens are nice!
Oh and PETA is such a slob. His cage is so frigging dirty, if we don't limit his water his cage is a mud fest in a day.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats on the great news. I can't wait to see pics of your barn when it is done


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 29, 2013)

Ok so the barn isn't quite built yet however we have 20 Palletes 


So here's my rant. What happened was we sold Siella, the alpine goat, kids and kept her. Then sold Sass and kept her kid, Chitna (they both had litters of 3 but one died from each and we sold sass's buckling a while ago)
So after they picked her up, I sent them an email asking how's it going. I got this today

'So, this email got buried when I didn't respond right away, then I was mostly just annoyed, b/c she didn't do well on the stand at. all.
Now 10-days -later we're a bit more settled in. She's giving adequate milk (not without a fight), and we may have figured out a way to keep the scur (curling back to her scull) from growing into her brain (sorta wigged me out when I noticed that a couple days ago).

Sooo, basically realized I didn't look close enough or ask enough questions when we picked her up.  With our current busyness I don't think I would have picked a 'project' goat like this for this time.
Best answer I have for how-things-are-going: we'll manage, and not complain past this note, but if you wanted to buy her back, that would be nice.'

Ok, no, I don't remember mentioning the scurs. They aren't our fault but I should've said something. I take responsibility and I'm sorry for that.
Rest of the email pisses me off

Sass does fine on the stand. Might need to tie her legs but she does fine. No, I don't expect her to be a perfect milker in an alien place, no familiar goats, no familiar people. Would you be calm as a snail? 
'Project goat' ? Lady, if you think Sass is a project goat then you got another thing coming. sass has ALWAYS been calm as a bumble bee. She can be pushy around food, and cry at 5 in the morning now and then, but that isn't a project goat. That's a 'I'm not perfect' goat. Siella's kids were project goats. They'd jump on you, vehicles, eat your clothing/hair, cry if they were 2 feet from their mum and were nursing full time at 10 weeks old.
Now, call her a project goat but at least give a freakin' reason.  Other then 'she didn't do good on the stand. At all.' Oh, she's somewhere 110% alien and she is nervous and doesn't do good on the stand for the first few days? We should out her down, she sounds like such a Terrible goat! 

Lady, she's not perfect, but if you consider any goat that gets scared when the very first time it's somewhere new, with nothing familiar, and has a few flaws a 'project goat', you REALLY shouldn't be into animals. 

Like, seriously, does anyone here have a goat that's perfect? That doesn't have a quirk, or bug or something that makes them unique or maybe at times a hand full, but still wouldn't consider them a 'project goat' ?? If not then I feel alone.

Either way this lady still PO'ed me


----------



## autumnprairie (May 29, 2013)

is this her first goat? Sounds like she is not an animal person never mind a goat person


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 29, 2013)

Nope. They have 3 bucks and 3 does. 4 including sass
Who needs 3 bucks?!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 29, 2013)

> Who needs 3 bucks?!


I do! LOL I have 3 bucks and I love their personalities. 

I am sorry she seems a bit disappointed with Sass. It sounds like she was expecting a smoother transition. Maybe their expectations were just a little too high. I have a girl that was good on the milkstand last year decide she doesn't even want to get on the stand for me now. Goats will be goats. About the scur, she could have seen that when they picked her up so I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 29, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> > Who needs 3 bucks?!
> 
> 
> I do! LOL I have 3 bucks and I love their personalities.
> ...


LOL. Yeah. I see your point, lol

I know. It's like she doesn't understand that >,< and she has 3 children, so you'd think she'd understand transitions and that animals will be animals


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 29, 2013)

Ok so now I'm just in the BEST MOOD EVER


So we were finally gonna get this super cheap shed and use it as storage/for pigeons, since my pigeon start was shaky.

Well here's kinda what happened ; 
I had a shaky start and now it's completely in the hole.
The person whom we were gonna get it from sold it.
Even though I'm pretty sure we said we were gonna come out,
Now, I understand if its free or if its a dangerous animal, but it was a shed.
I think that it wouldn't have killed you for the first person who contacted you to be able to purchase the thing you were selling.
It wasn't gonna kill you

Even so we said we were gonna come out.
PLEASE tell me what would've happened had we came out at the same time as the other person who was picking it up.
Ugh.


----------



## Fierlin (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better now  

Hi, long time no speak. How's it going?

P.S. Nice signature. Ah, the questions of life...
Wikipedia claims it's because of the state's heavy reliance on diesel for power and transport.

...Sorry, I'll stop changing the subject.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 30, 2013)

Miss you, hope all is well in school and the animals are great.


----------

